# Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it?



## lam1611

*Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## sixtysix

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

I got this Alpina Heritage originally on a leather strap but also wear it on a watchadoo bracelet.


----------



## vbomega

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Here is my Startimer Pilot Limited Edition (Sorry for poor pictures):


----------



## afc14284

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Alpina Sailing Extreme LE...


----------



## agong

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*









My humble little regulator! Just got it! How do you guys find Alpina so far? As a brand reputation and watch quality?


----------



## afc14284

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



agong said:


> View attachment 739850
> 
> 
> My humble little regulator! Just got it! How do you guys find Alpina so far? As a brand reputation and watch quality?


Awesome regulator..:-!:-!.. I personally think that the brand is great!!! The watches are a class above the rest and at fair prices, my Saliing Extreme has pretty much made it really difficult for me to want to wear anything else.. their attention to details, cases, movements, make them really awesome and make me smile everytime I see mine... Hope you're enjoying your Alpina as I am:-d


----------



## alls3rvice

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



vbomega said:


> Here is my Startimer Pilot Limited Edition (Sorry for poor pictures):


The limited edition (50 pcs) has to have the green paint on the second, yours is red painted. Hm.

I love this watch.


----------



## tomsimac

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

On ebay they have really old ones. Alpina is not a new brand per sE, but I think one of the best values on any brand
i have a LE Sailing. Will get off the iPad and shoot one off, but I have the same one above. The blue is AG as the dial is black. I got the catamaran boat in a box. Whoop de do.


----------



## TK-421

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

i really like the some of the new alpinas. very nice watches. i understand the need to start a marketing campaign, but i just don't see the appeal of the baldwin guy.

for a new, young watch company i think there should have been other options for an ambassador.


----------



## manofrolex

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



alls3rvice said:


> The limited edition (50 pcs) has to have the green paint on the second, yours is red painted. Hm.
> 
> I love this watch.


Actually the one above is also limited to 8888 watches and yes the Green horlogerie-suisse LE is 50 pieces


----------



## alls3rvice

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



jmanlay said:


> Actually the one above is also limited to 8888 watches and yes the Green horlogerie-suisse LE is 50 pieces


Yep, but you can't possible think that number is a "limited". With 8888 pcs you can populated a little town or make you own private army of idiots. 
I bought the Startimer Pilot Autmatic 44mm version - same as the above, found it to be much closer to the IWC MARK XVII, mine is also 8888 series, so hey, here I am. 
I know nothing about the quality of their in-house movement they do with the Manufacture so didn't want to take any chances.

By the waty the green 50 pcs version is the Manufacture, having the date at 6'oclock


----------



## manofrolex

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



alls3rvice said:


> Yep, but you can't possible think that number is a "limited". With 8888 pcs you can populated a little town or make you own private army of idiots.
> I bought the Aviation Autmatic vesion - same as the above, found it to be much closer to the IWC MARK XVII, mine is also 8888 series, so hey, here I am.
> I know nothing about the quality of their in-house movement they do with the Manufacture so didn't want to take any chances.
> 
> By the waty the green 50 pcs version is the Manufacture, having the date at 6'oclock


I agree with you, I do not understand the limiting to 8888. That is a pretty substantial number. Ganted some watches may be made in the 10s of thousands but 8888 does not sound like a proper LE to me. I don't know what the proper cut off should be for LEs and I get the historical references sometimes (like 1882 will be made based on the year the x,y, z was invented) but still in my mind a LE is something less and 100 but it is a personal opinion.


----------



## alls3rvice

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Yep, maybe "retarded" edition instead limited edition is the right term. But the watch, being a clone of IWC MARK XVII is really fantastic. The only negative opinion is about the lume. They applied Luminova only on the hour/minute markers (not on the seconds) and only one 3, 6, 9 and 12 'oclock applied markers on the dial. that's a pitty.

Ok, here is mine just arrived today at my door with UPS today


----------



## pbj204

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

My Alpina Heritage Chrono


----------



## manofrolex

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Here is mine, just unpacked #08/50 LE edition:


----------



## alls3rvice

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Really? But that riveted strap is not the original this watch usually comes with and anyway must come mounted upside down due to the Alpina clasp which opens on one side.
What strap is that cause looks really nice?! (And the Laco doesn't stand a chance btw, hahaha.)

I wanted to buy this green Manufacture but when I finally asked swisshorologerie.com (they sel this one for 2011 CHF) what is the difference between this one and the red version, I got only evasive answers so I guess none apart the colour.. 
Well, I opted for the red Manufacture version which I found at a resonable price, but lately I was under impression that the date at six o'clock reminds me to much of this (see below) MARK X 1944 so I've changed my mind and I purchased the MARK XVII only (I mean the Startimer Pilot). LOL. Now I think it was a bad move and want to send it back and get the Manufacture, dam it looks nice.

Wear it in good health


----------



## manofrolex

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



alls3rvice said:


> Really? But that riveted strap is not the original this watch usually comes with and anyway must come mounted upside down due to the Alpina clasp which opens on one side.
> What strap is that cause looks really nice?! (And the Laco doesn't stand a chance btw, hahaha.)
> 
> I wanted to buy this green Manufacture but when I finally asked swisshorologerie.com (they sel this one for 2011 CHF) what is the difference between this one and the red version, I got only evasive answers so I guess none apart the colour..
> Well, I opted for the red Manufacture version which I found at a resonable price, but lately I was under impression that the date at six o'clock reminds me to much of this (see below) MARK X 1944 so I've changed my mind and I purchased the MARK XVII only (I mean the Startimer Pilot). LOL. Now I think it was a bad move and want to send it back and get the Manufacture, dam it looks nice.
> 
> Wear it in good health
> 
> View attachment 818355


good catch with the strap. the strap is actually a IWC strap. I just liked the riveted part.
I would say the only difference between the LE and the other LE red one is the color and the number of watches made and the engraving on the case back. The rest is pretty much the same. I agree with you the Laco is more rugged and the Alpina more classy so they complement each other nicely depending on the occasion but on the wrist right now is the Alpina :-d
I like the manufacture with the date at 6 and I thought it looked quite different but now not so different that you show me the Mark X :think:
I think Alpina is underrated so hopefully the new owners will get Alpina up the recognition it deserves with some in house movements.
They just need a website with some decent pics and the "be a player" motto needs to go asap. I don't think they realize the connotation in the US of being a player.....


----------



## nudie

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


















My Alpina


----------



## manofrolex

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



nudie said:


> My Alpina


I like that one a lot, good choice


----------



## stew77

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

*Extreme Sailing...
*















*

and the latest Extreme Diver...
*


----------



## nudie

jmanlay said:


> I like that one a lot, good choice


Thanks!,


----------



## bwilkinson

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

*1945 **ALPINA HAMMERMATIC WATCH WITH CAL582 HAMMER AUTOMATIC*

This was Alpinas's first automatic.















The Hammermatic defines the four tenants of a sports watch by Alpina:

Automatic
Shock Resitsant
Waterproof
Anti-Magnetic


----------



## pfcdre

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

heres my watch,its one of my favorites










sorry terrible quality pic from my iphone


----------



## alls3rvice

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

My one and only Alpina Pilot


----------



## sneer

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

plus some from me









with sister..


----------



## Roberto Jaksic

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Here's my Regulator Extreme Avalanche 
I love this watch, it's smooth and sleek!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## agong

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Nice watch Jaksic! Oh mannn I miss mine! Really handsome watch!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheCurator

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Here is a picture of my Worldtimer...


----------



## lucielax

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Here's mine... Alpina Regulator!


----------



## Caneda

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Hm... love my brand new Alpina:


----------



## AaaVee

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

My Alpina Regulator


----------



## Will3020

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

*

Alpina Automatic Racing Level 5 b-)*


----------



## Jimmy B

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Alpina Extreme Diver 300m on Isofrane.


----------



## NicoAlonso

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Avalanche Extreme regulator, 48mm from Spain:


----------



## Will3020

*Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## Will3020

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

View attachment 1023319
View attachment 1023320
View attachment 1023321
View attachment 1023322
View attachment 1023323


Alpina Racing model 

Just had to revive this dead axx thread LMAO

Surprised, no Alpinas since Feb?


----------



## Newton

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Late to the dance. Just recieved my first Alpina. I am diggin it.


----------



## Chris Nackers

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Picked up a Pilot Heritage Limited Edition on vacation last week. Beautiful retro looking watch with hunter display back. First Alpina, have a FC already.


----------



## MauriceT

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

And here is mine. My first Alpina too. That lumed Alpina logo is a nice touch.


----------



## madhatter77

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

To revive this thread a little I'm showing mine.

The Alpina Club Nightlife Regulator with AL-950 in-house movement.

Got it on monday, bought it used (one nick near the glass, otherwise no marks, like new) on Ebay for a smaller fraction of the MSRP, actually for less than the amount some new quartz Club are sold.

I always wondered why this particular model of Club (or the Club line in general) is so obscure. The Club Regulator is very rare, sites that sell Alpinas don't carry it even if they have other models of the Club line. There are also no reviews or tests anywhere that I looked - only press releases of the Club line and anouncements ...

Very nice watch, solid build, good finishing, good decoration on the movement, nicely done dial decor and appliques (hour numerals and main minute markers, the minute markers and hands have lume). The crown is not signed, but it is very robust, nicely done, complements the character of the watch very well. The glass is saphire but has no anti glare. The dial on the photos looks as though it was black, but it is actually very nice shade of sort of charcoal grey or a bit lighter than that, matte.
It doesn't wear small but it doesn't come out obnoxiously big. With it's 44 mm diameter on my 17 cm wrist it looks noticably bigger than for example my Heuer Bund at 43 mm.
I'm quite happy with it and can't believe I got it at such a bargain price. I think the seller didn't know what was selling. It'll probably be a keeper.

There are two points that bothered me in the past when I was first considering to buy this watch and then gave up, because I decided that those points bother me too much for the price (retail price was 2.495 €): 
- The date dial layout of numbers could be done better.
- The essence of regulator is that is shows the time clearer, preciser. The Club Regulator doesn't follow this essential principle of a regulator. The hour dial and date dial interrupt the minute scala at 50 and 30 minute mark and all the minute markers between 25-35 and 45-55 are missing. Also there is no second hand. 
The exact time can be fairly correctly quessed if you keep your eyes on the dial long enough of course. But it's not what regulators are about. So this is a watch that imitates regulators style but is in fact something other. Sinn Regulator Technik for instance in my eyes epitomises what regulators are about, but is somewhat boring.
Enough words, here are the pictures:


----------



## Roberto Jaksic

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Excellent watches, I had a few. 
Now I have only pictures to show but I really enjoyed my 2 Alpinas.


----------



## Loco

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Here is mine.






















I love this watch, it has a in-house 880 calibre movement and is limited edition "1 of 8888 pieces".

Dean


----------



## denmanproject

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Just picked up the Startimer Pilot LE with sunray dial..... it's outstanding!


----------



## Squirrelly

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

*What? *No old school Startimers posted? I don't own one but I've always liked their unique looks:


----------



## ThankYou

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

My new orange


----------



## AaaVee

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Got myself Extreme Sailing LE ;-)


----------



## Loco

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Picked this one up last December to bring my Alpina total to two.











































I got a great deal on this watch from my local AD for about 60% of MSRP.

Dean


----------



## thehighwayjazz

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Very nice Alpina.



denmanproject said:


> Just picked up the Startimer Pilot LE with sunray dial..... it's outstanding!


----------



## ProFide

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

I just got it today. I am extremely impressed with the quality, fit and finish of this watch.


----------



## emathieu

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



ProFide said:


> I just got it today. I am extremely impressed with the quality, fit and finish of this watch.


Just got mine as well. Extremely impressed with the quality. This is my first Alpina/FC watch, and I am already looking at getting a FC next.


----------



## Jacob E.

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Here's mine - just bought this long discontinued Avalanche Extreme model. Found OEM bracelet separately, at reasonable price (not that easy) - that thing is HUGE, 28 mm wide at the lugs.

As can be seen, 48mm on 7" wrist is no joke .


----------



## Chris Nackers

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Some cool watches since my last visit to the thread... nice!

Yeah the quality on the FC/Alpina stuff is very very good for the price point.


----------



## dojoca

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Here's a couple present and past. Heritage is just a good memory......


----------



## bacari

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*










bacari


----------



## SkateForGirl

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Lots of nice Alpina's. This thread inspired me to purchase one. I'll post it when I recieve it.


----------



## FAMO

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Here's my Worldtimer on a brown leather strap.


----------



## jmv

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

here is my alpina regulator, a rare watch as mentionned before.


----------



## ER99

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*









My X-mass present to myself. My first Alpina. Its the Extreme 300 38mm, quartz version. Pic on my 7" wrist. Absolutely love this watch...quality and finish is absolutely impeccable. Band on this watch is extremely comfortable. This is the perfect dive watch iv'e been searching for my entire life lol....finally found it.


----------



## chris slack

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

looks better than the 44mm version I think !


----------



## hrasco185

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*










Christmas present

Alpina Alpiner

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## smoke.n.shadows

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## smoke.n.shadows

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## Deck

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

My Two Alpina Avalanche Extremes




Deck


----------



## Kilovolt

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

This is my first Alpina and my first post in this section, a nice day to everybody!


----------



## Flypower

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Just got mine last week - love the colour


----------



## extski

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

My new edition


----------



## ericys

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

My first Alpina.


----------



## CVega

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

I just got this about a week ago...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tedward

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## emathieu

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Just got my Startimer Pilot Manufacture Regulator and I LOVE it.










Terrible attempt at a movement shot:


----------



## Earl Grey

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Looks great! Very few photos of this model to be found online, so thanks for yours. May I ask what size your wrist is? I am trying to decide between the 40 and the 44mm. Given that my wrist is only 6 1/4", I probably need to stick with the 40...

Can't decide which design I like better. I think I like the 44 better with the applied numerals, but don't like that that dial is an almost exact copy of the IWC Spitfire (minus the chronograph complication).

Are the numbers lumed? How strong is the lume? Comments about other models here seem to indicate that Alpina lume is not that great. Could we see a lume shot, please?



CVega said:


> I just got this about a week ago...
> View attachment 3732202
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stewham

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Just got a Startimer Classic second hand, was a bit unsure of the size as I usually go for 38-40mm watches but it wears pretty nicely. I really like the applied numerals and the brushed grain of the dial.


----------



## CuriousBob

Not sure if anyone reads this but here's mine.


----------



## TradeKraft

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Here is my yacht timer.


----------



## Kilovolt

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## jsj11

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

The most underrated Swiss watch brand, imho - they make beautiful and high quality watches for a really reasonable price.

I have two





The reason I say they are underrated is because I have been trying to sell the Alpiner Chrono 4 Race for Water Ltd Ed. for a couple of months (consolidating the collection) and have probably the lowest amount of enquiries of any watch I have sold even though it is in LNIB condition and is 50% of retail despite there being only 400 available worldwide. Oh well, I may have to keep it which is no great hardship


----------



## eroc

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## nek

*Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*




























Here are my Alpina watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freecain

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Alpiner Manufacture - silver dial AL-710S4E6. Just arrived yesterday.


----------



## pamaro

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

My only Alpina.


----------



## bert69

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Startimer chrono Black


----------



## trueblueswiss

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

I recently picked up my first Alpina (pre-loved from a forum member but in unworn condition) and I am loving the big date chrono. Also looking forward to trying out some different straps to mix it up with the all black case & dial.


----------



## BostonWatcher

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

My first Alpina, purchased last week on holiday. Alpiner 4 Manufacture Flyback Chronograph.

Sorry for the bad pic....









And one from the net...


----------



## CafeRio

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



jsj11 said:


> The reason I say they are underrated is because I have been trying to sell the Alpiner Chrono 4 Race for Water Ltd Ed. for a couple of months (consolidating the collection) and have probably the lowest amount of enquiries of any watch I have sold even though it is in LNIB condition and is 50% of retail despite there being only 400 available worldwide. Oh well, I may have to keep it which is no great hardship


I just looked at your Post for "Alpiner Chrono 4 Race for Water Ltd Ed." and I would buy it if I had the money. I have an orange Extreme Diver 1000" and I love it.


----------



## Kilovolt

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## Second Time

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

A bit out of the ordinary for this thread ! Cal. 592E


----------



## nordwulf

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

My new Alpiner GMT 4.


----------



## sebgreen

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

My new Startimer. Before buying this I never had anything over 40mm. Think this is the biggest I can go (skinny ish wrists).

Love it already. The only issue is the strap - it is a fluff magnet from jumper sleeves.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWJBD

jsj11 said:


> The most underrated Swiss watch brand, imho - they make beautiful and high quality watches for a really reasonable price.
> 
> I have two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason I say they are underrated is because I have been trying to sell the Alpiner Chrono 4 Race for Water Ltd Ed. for a couple of months (consolidating the collection) and have probably the lowest amount of enquiries of any watch I have sold even though it is in LNIB condition and is 50% of retail despite there being only 400 available worldwide. Oh well, I may have to keep it which is no great hardship


I agree. Completely underrated and under valued.

If these watches said Breitling or Omega on them. They would cost 3-4 times as much.


----------



## CGSshorty

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## DPflaumer

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

I should have one of these headed my way. Alpina was not my first choice originally but I was blown away by the quality when I tried some on last week.


----------



## Nateftw

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



DPflaumer said:


> I should have one of these headed my way. Alpina was not my first choice originally but I was blown away by the quality when I tried some on last week.
> 
> View attachment 6353321


I have been eyeing that watch for quite some time. When you receive it, can you please post some wrist shots and a short review? There are literally no photos online of the blue dial...

PS: did you buy yours from joma? that was the one I was looking at and well..it seems to have disappeared -.-


----------



## jack9148

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

I have an Alpiner on the way too! The grey dialed one with the rose gold indices. If I decide it's a keeper, I will want to obtain that bracelet at some point.


----------



## DPflaumer

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



Nateftw said:


> I have been eyeing that watch for quite some time. When you receive it, can you please post some wrist shots and a short review? There are literally no photos online of the blue dial...
> 
> PS: did you buy yours from joma? that was the one I was looking at and well..it seems to have disappeared -.-


Absolutely. I have a good bunch to compare it to so it should be a pretty solid review, very dependable.

I did buy from Joma, then panicked when it said it was sold out shortly thereafter. Mine appears to be in Mass. right now, so I should have it today or Monday (hopefully, USPS can be fun here at the best of times though).

The good news is that since the watch is still in production, I'm sure more will pop up.


----------



## mkeric1

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

here is mine quality is superb


----------



## 59yukon01

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

One of my favorite watches. Catch myself staring at the dial without even noticing the time. Would love the SS version also.


----------



## Time4Watches

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

I received my Alpiner 4 last week and could not be happier. I think this brand is really under rated / underestimated especially in North America. My only quip with it would be the strap and the tightness / sharpness of the clasp which is quite tight to undo. After 5-6 wears, the crocodile band is already a little chewed up. Otherwise, everything else is A-1 and I am very happy!


----------



## Nateftw

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



DPflaumer said:


> Absolutely. I have a good bunch to compare it to so it should be a pretty solid review, very dependable.
> 
> I did buy from Joma, then panicked when it said it was sold out shortly thereafter. Mine appears to be in Mass. right now, so I should have it today or Monday (hopefully, USPS can be fun here at the best of times though).
> 
> The good news is that since the watch is still in production, I'm sure more will pop up.


Ended up going with this watch. Quality is awesome. The Anthracite sunburst is beautiful. I was a bit worried about the size at first, but once I received it I found it very wearable on my small 6.5" wrist (flat wrist though). Wouldn't go any larger, but its the perfect size for me for a pilot watch.


----------



## OregonJohnny

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

I just bought a Christmas present for myself - my very first Swiss watch - an Alpina Startimer Pilot Automatic "Sunstar" 44mm. My only other automatic watch is a Seiko 007, so this is completely different. After spending about 8 months with my Seiko (which I love), I knew I wanted the following in my next watch:

• Swiss Made
• Automatic
• 28,800 bph movement
• Exhibition case back
• Date window
• At least 42mm case diameter
• 22mm lug width (to share various natos, bands and bracelets with my other watches)
• Center sweep seconds hand
• Screw down crown

The Alpina Startimer Pilot Automatic 44mm meets all of these specs, at a fair price, and looks beautiful with its grey sunburst dial and modern sporty take on the pilot watch concept. So far, I am impressed and I'll definitely consider the Alpina brand again in the future.

Here is my Startimer while on a snowy Christmas Day walk near Denver, Colorado:


----------



## Sixracer

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Loving my first Alpina, an Alpiner GMT! 
Already shopping for my second, a Startimer.


----------



## hojuturtle

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Loving my Startimer PVD.


----------



## nordwulf

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Exploring Nevada with my Alpiner GMT last week.


----------



## calibro9

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

what is the lug to lug on this piece?



59yukon01 said:


> One of my favorite watches. Catch myself staring at the dial without even noticing the time. Would love the SS version also.


----------



## Nateftw

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



calibro9 said:


> what is the lug to lug on this piece?


Assuming that is the 44mm startimer, the lug to lug is 53mm. Startimers have curved lugs though so that helps.


----------



## 59yukon01

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



Nateftw said:


> Assuming that is the 44mm startimer, the lug to lug is 53mm. Startimers have curved lugs though so that helps.


You are correct.

Alpina 1883 Genève, Alpina Watches, Collection, startimer, Pilot, Chronograph Big Date Black
http://www.alpina-watches.com/collection-startimer/chronograph-big-date-black-152.aspx?f=4&me=130


----------



## fastfras

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Generally I find the Alpina watches to be of a style that pleases. Unfortunately, they are quite large and my preference is 40mm >. I found this on the sales forum, while it's a quartz the 38mm size is a perfect fit. Soon as the wife sees this one I'll no longer own it, it will reside on her wrist.


----------



## Sixracer

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Just got this baby to go with my GMT, a Startimer Pilot with the Petrol blue face


----------



## TK-421

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Really like that watch. It fits you well. Nice purchase.



OregonJohnny said:


> I just bought a Christmas present for myself - my very first Swiss watch - an Alpina Startimer Pilot Automatic "Sunstar" 44mm. My only other automatic watch is a Seiko 007, so this is completely different. After spending about 8 months with my Seiko (which I love), I knew I wanted the following in my next watch:
> 
> • Swiss Made
> • Automatic
> • 28,800 bph movement
> • Exhibition case back
> • Date window
> • At least 42mm case diameter
> • 22mm lug width (to share various natos, bands and bracelets with my other watches)
> • Center sweep seconds hand
> • Screw down crown
> 
> The Alpina Startimer Pilot Automatic 44mm meets all of these specs, at a fair price, and looks beautiful with its grey sunburst dial and modern sporty take on the pilot watch concept. So far, I am impressed and I'll definitely consider the Alpina brand again in the future.
> 
> Here is my Startimer while on a snowy Christmas Day walk near Denver, Colorado:


----------



## OregonJohnny

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



> Really like that watch. It fits you well. Nice purchase.


Thank you.

I like this watch more and more every day. I synchronized it to Time.is - exact time, any time zone 4 days ago, and at this moment it is only 1 second slow. I had no idea it would be this accurate. I was used to -8 seconds/day with my Seiko SKX007. A steel mesh bracelet and a brown leather strap are incoming from strapcode. I will probably post pics once I get those.


----------



## Kilovolt

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## marker2037

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

130 Pilot Heritage


----------



## 59yukon01

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## Sixracer

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Was a tough choice for me between steel and PVD case. Your steel looks FANTASTIC with the bracelet.


----------



## calibro9

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## 59yukon01

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



Sixracer said:


> Was a tough choice for me between steel and PVD case. Your steel looks FANTASTIC with the bracelet.


Thanks! Actually bought the PVD first. Liked it so much had to have the SS also. The straps that come with them are just "OK", and I like the bracelet.


----------



## sebgreen

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



59yukon01 said:


>


What is the quality of the bracket like?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



sebgreen said:


> What is the quality of the bracket like?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it's very nice. Outer links are lightly brushed, and the center links are polished. Does have a pin and collar system, but I've gotten used to those and was easy to size. Collar was about a quarter inch long and was located in the center link, which I prefer. Also has two half links. I had to remove those and go with the full links for it to fit correctly. I thought it was supposed to taper from 22 to 20 but it doesn't. With the size of the watch though it's not an issue. All links are solid including end links. Hope this helps.


----------



## jsj11

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Still one of my fave brands despite now only having one. Great vfm and great watches overall


----------



## KasperDK

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Here is mine.


----------



## ninzeo

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

My first Alpina, and indeed: what a damn high quality watch!

























Also bought my first FC recently:


----------



## DPflaumer

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

I love this thing.


----------



## OregonJohnny

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



OregonJohnny said:


> I just bought a Christmas present for myself - my very first Swiss watch - an Alpina Startimer Pilot Automatic "Sunstar" 44mm. My only other automatic watch is a Seiko 007, so this is completely different. After spending about 8 months with my Seiko (which I love), I knew I wanted the following in my next watch:
> 
> • Swiss Made
> • Automatic
> • 28,800 bph movement
> • Exhibition case back
> • Date window
> • At least 42mm case diameter
> • 22mm lug width (to share various natos, bands and bracelets with my other watches)
> • Center sweep seconds hand
> • Screw down crown
> 
> The Alpina Startimer Pilot Automatic 44mm meets all of these specs, at a fair price, and looks beautiful with its grey sunburst dial and modern sporty take on the pilot watch concept. So far, I am impressed and I'll definitely consider the Alpina brand again in the future.
> 
> Here is my Startimer while on a snowy Christmas Day walk near Denver, Colorado:


I have an unfortunate update to my post about my new Alpina. The watch stopped working last week, and has been sent back to JomaShop for repair or replacement. I looked down at my wrist in the middle of the afternoon and noticed the seconds hand was not moving. I had been wearing the watch all day, and it had been working great for the 12 days that I had it. I took the watch off and gently swung it back and forth. The rotor swung around fine and the little balance wheel (is that the right description?) looked to be spinning a little. I also tried hand winding it. Nothing worked - I could not get the watch to start moving again no matter how much I swung the rotor around. I never dropped the watch or hit it on anything or got it near any moisture whatsoever. It just died. I'm really hoping Joma will take care of me and that the watch can be reliably repaired. But it makes me feel sick that my first expensive Swiss watch broke after 12 days of normal gentle wear, and my $175 Seiko SKX007 has worked perfectly for 9 months now without a single problem, and keeps pretty good time as well (about -6 seconds per day).

Has anyone else had a Sellita SW200-1 movement just stop working suddenly? Has anyone else sent an automatic watch to Joma for repair? If so, how did it go? I'm really nervous.


----------



## DPflaumer

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## Nateftw

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



OregonJohnny said:


> I have an unfortunate update to my post about my new Alpina. The watch stopped working last week, and has been sent back to JomaShop for repair or replacement. I looked down at my wrist in the middle of the afternoon and noticed the seconds hand was not moving. I had been wearing the watch all day, and it had been working great for the 12 days that I had it. I took the watch off and gently swung it back and forth. The rotor swung around fine and the little balance wheel (is that the right description?) looked to be spinning a little. I also tried hand winding it. Nothing worked - I could not get the watch to start moving again no matter how much I swung the rotor around. I never dropped the watch or hit it on anything or got it near any moisture whatsoever. It just died. I'm really hoping Joma will take care of me and that the watch can be reliably repaired. But it makes me feel sick that my first expensive Swiss watch broke after 12 days of normal gentle wear, and my $175 Seiko SKX007 has worked perfectly for 9 months now without a single problem, and keeps pretty good time as well (about -6 seconds per day).
> 
> Has anyone else had a Sellita SW200-1 movement just stop working suddenly? Has anyone else sent an automatic watch to Joma for repair? If so, how did it go? I'm really nervous.


I'm sorry that happened to you. I'm not sure how well joma does for repair, but I have sent a watch to amazon/asurion and it took forever to get it back and the problem still isn't fixed. I sent it back and the watch has been gone for 9 weeks now and they are still "ordering parts." I've heard that most third party warranties don't work well but hopefully Joma will do the right thing. Please update us on what happens


----------



## Nateftw

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Thanks DPflaumer for posting that photo, there are no other wrist shots of that watch on the net. It really looks great!


----------



## juwe

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

My first Alpina. Got it one week ago.


----------



## 59yukon01

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Liked it on the bracelet, but this canvas is soooo comfortable.


----------



## Sixracer

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Loving my Startimer with the blue face! Fun to swap on NATOs (though it is a tight fit for thicker leather straps)


----------



## Sixracer

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Been enjoying the Startimer on a NATO!


----------



## diocletian

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jack9148

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Just started wearing this guy this week - not usually into such shiny things, but something about this color combo works for me. The rose gold hands and markers also match my wedding ring.


----------



## Sixracer

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



jack9148 said:


> Just started wearing this guy this week - not usually into such shiny things, but something about this color combo works for me. The rose gold hands and markers also match my wedding ring.
> 
> View attachment 7055257


Starting to really dig the dressier Alpinas!


----------



## cjs5

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Extreme diver is very nice looking. What class of dive watch seriousness would you put it in?


----------



## Rtepregis

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

I have it for 4 months and still very happy with it b-)


----------



## TradeKraft

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Alpina Seastrong Yacht Timer


----------



## ninzeo

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## 59yukon01

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## sebgreen

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



ninzeo said:


>


What strap is that & does it rub on the case?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## topog123

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

I wish it was an automatic love the style of this watch, perfect size for wrist which is small.


----------



## CGSshorty

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## turbojoly

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Huge


----------



## andr3sgram

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

What has happened with you watch? Just to follow up if Joma repaired your watch.


----------



## andr3sgram

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



OregonJohnny said:


> Has anyone else had a Sellita SW200-1 movement just stop working suddenly? Has anyone else sent an automatic watch to Joma for repair? If so, how did it go? I'm really nervous.


What has happened with your watch? Just to follow up if Joma repaired the watch.


----------



## respro

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

I like it. Does the large second hand move all the time? Or only in chronograph mode?


----------



## Grandier

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Even though I am not attracted to the brand in general, nor even regulators for that matter, I always loved the looks of their "Avalanche Extreme Regulators" for some crazy reason. To bad they were always ginormous!!


----------



## Kemaal

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Avalanche


----------



## OregonJohnny

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



andr3sgram said:


> What has happened with your watch? Just to follow up if Joma repaired the watch.


It has been 8 weeks since I sent the watch to Jomashop. I have called 3 or 4 times, and keep getting the same answer - it is at their repair facility, waiting to be looked at. At this point, I'd rather just have a refund and buy a different watch.


----------



## jmerino7

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Here's mine:

























Thanks.


----------



## nordwulf

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## watchloco

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

The brown leather strap makes it pop!


----------



## Topspin917

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Startimer Pilot Manufacture


----------



## EA-Sport

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*









I'll join, bought this from another member here..I like it better with nato compared to the stock canvas strap..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## OregonJohnny

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Well, I finally got my Alpina Startimer Pilot Automatic "Sunstar" back from Jomashop's repair department.

It took exactly 9 weeks from the day I shipped it out to them. I asked for a call from their repair department before they sent it back to me to discuss what might have gone wrong with it, and had 3 different customer service people tell me I would receive a call or email before it shipped back to me. I did not receive a call or email. It just showed up today.

Luckily, it came back with the original box, packaging and Alpina Letter of Authenticity that I had included when sending it to them. There was a checklist inside with checkmarks next to: demagnetize movement, regulate movement, lube gaskets and water resistant test. There is also a print out of test results from 2 pressure tests using a Witschi Proofmaster S, both test results showing "OK". So, without an explanation, I can only assume the movement got so magnetized that it stopped completely and would not start again no matter what I tried. I didn't realize this could happen so easily and so suddenly, and all I can think of doing that was slightly out of the ordinary was wearing the watch while spending about 30 minutes scraping ice from my truck windows in about 30 degree F temps the morning of the day it stopped. Does this sound like something that can magnetize a watch?

Anyway, other than the very slow repair, and the extreme lack of communication from Jomashop during the process, I am satisfied with the result. I do love the look of this watch, and I guess I'll just have to treat it very gently from now on.


----------



## turbojoly

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



Northlander said:


>


Beautiful timepiece

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Topspin917

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



OregonJohnny said:


> Well, I finally got my Alpina Startimer Pilot Automatic "Sunstar" back from Jomashop's repair department.
> 
> It took exactly 9 weeks from the day I shipped it out to them. I asked for a call from their repair department before they sent it back to me to discuss what might have gone wrong with it, and had 3 different customer service people tell me I would receive a call or email before it shipped back to me. I did not receive a call or email. It just showed up today.
> 
> Luckily, it came back with the original box, packaging and Alpina Letter of Authenticity that I had included when sending it to them. There was a checklist inside with checkmarks next to: demagnetize movement, regulate movement, lube gaskets and water resistant test. There is also a print out of test results from 2 pressure tests using a Witschi Proofmaster S, both test results showing "OK". So, without an explanation, I can only assume the movement got so magnetized that it stopped completely and would not start again no matter what I tried. I didn't realize this could happen so easily and so suddenly, and all I can think of doing that was slightly out of the ordinary was wearing the watch while spending about 30 minutes scraping ice from my truck windows in about 30 degree F temps the morning of the day it stopped. Does this sound like something that can magnetize a watch?
> 
> Anyway, other than the very slow repair, and the extreme lack of communication from Jomashop during the process, I am satisfied with the result. I do love the look of this watch, and I guess I'll just have to treat it very gently from now on.


I'm no magnetism expert, but I don't see how scraping ice could have had any effect on the watch. Anyway, I'm glad you got it back and all seems to be well even if it took a long time to get it right. It's a great looking watch and I hope your problems with it are in the past.


----------



## OregonJohnny

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



Topspin917 said:


> I'm no magnetism expert, but I don't see how scraping ice could have had any effect on the watch. Anyway, I'm glad you got it back and all seems to be well even if it took a long time to get it right. It's a great looking watch and I hope your problems with it are in the past.


Thank you. I am glad to have it back. For a while, I started thinking I'd just rather have a full refund and buy something else. But now that it is back on my wrist, I realize I really like it. 
After thinking more about it, and reading more about magnetism in watches, I wonder if it got magnetized because of the circumstances leading up to it stopping:

I had the watch shipped to my in-law's house in Denver while I was there for Christmas. They live at about 6,000 feet elevation. This was after being delivered via 2nd day air (the first plane ride). A few days later, it went through airport security (x-ray conveyer belt). Then onto the plane for the flight home to Oregon (second plane ride) back down to 500 feet elevation. Perhaps the 2 plane flights, sudden elevation changes on the ground and a trip through an airport scanner were enough to do it. I really don't know.


----------



## seanpiper

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

This was yesterdays wear... the Alpina Horological Smartwatch on bracelet. Find this much more practical than the FC version, with WR100m and a lot more solid on the wrist.


----------



## OregonJohnny

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

I switch my bands/straps/bracelets up throughout the week, just to keep things interesting. Today I chose a bright blue NATO. Here is my Alpina today, complete with a few Oregon raindrops:



After getting my Startimer Pilot Auto back from Jomashop's repair department, I have worn it all day every day, except overnight. So far, over the course of 72 hours, it is 16 seconds fast, so it's averaging about +5 seconds per day. That was almost exactly how it was running for the first 2 weeks I had it, before it stopped. So although the repair slip said it was regulated, I don't see much of a difference in accuracy. But I can't complain about +5 seconds, I am happy with this watch.

I'm thinking of ordering a 22mm mesh bracelet with diver clasp from strapcode. This watch looks good on brown and black leather, and on NATO straps, but I'd like a metal bracelet for it, too. Stainless steel mesh bracelets with straight lugs seem to be pretty common on other pilot-style watches.


----------



## OregonJohnny

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

So today I decided to try bending/squeezing the end lugs of the jubilee bracelet that came with my Seiko SKX007, to fit the Alpina. It doesn't look perfect, but I think it does look pretty good. It rattles like crazy, though. I still think I'll eventually get a mesh bracelet for it.


----------



## i-WERKS

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Finally joined the club.


----------



## 59yukon01

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## TradeKraft

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## ninzeo

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## buldogge

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Alpiner 4 GMT on custom elephant trunk strap...

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## Sloniu

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

One of two!


----------



## Vicolindo

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

I'm in!









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## jurgensonovic

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Alpina Startimer, cal. Alpina 1340


----------



## TradeKraft

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## rosborn

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



TradeKraft said:


>


What are the colored circles above Alpina? Do they do something?


----------



## nordwulf

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



rosborn said:


> What are the colored circles above Alpina? Do they do something?


They do something but probably very limited use for most people.



> Regatta timers are used for helping sailors to carefully line up their boats with the beginning of a yacht race. They are, basically, modified 10 minute countdown timers.


Alpina Sailing Collection Chronograph | aBlogtoWatch


----------



## diablogt

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

This I think is the best Alpina has to offer to date. Striking design.



TradeKraft said:


>


----------



## Topspin917

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Strap change.


----------



## CGSshorty

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## Oriman

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Startimer Manufacture Regulateur on bespoke Alligator strap








Regardz,


----------



## Gregger

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## TradeKraft

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



diablogt said:


> This I think is the best Alpina has to offer to date. Striking design.


Thank you, it's been one of my favorites.

It's also a great conversation starter because of the yacht timer function.


----------



## KneeDragr

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## 59yukon01

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## turbojoly

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

What is the price tag of this beautiful timepiece? Very nice and classy.



calibro9 said:


> what is the lug to lug on this piece?


----------



## turbojoly

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Having a hard time to focus on the timepiece...wonder why?



jsj11 said:


> Still one of my fave brands despite now only having one. Great vfm and great watches overall
> 
> View attachment 6597250


----------



## OmegaDP

I picked up this beauty yesterday!


----------



## mitchjrj

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



turbojoly said:


> Having a hard time to focus on the timepiece...wonder why?


----------



## mitchjrj

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Alpiner 4 Race For Water LE...


----------



## nordwulf

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Great pictures! Is this a Colareb Siena strap? Am thinking of getting one of those.



mitchjrj said:


> Alpiner 4 Race For Water LE...


----------



## Serotiny

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Alpina Alpiner. First post, first automatic watch. Love it.

Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



nordwulf said:


> Great pictures! Is this a Colareb Siena strap? Am thinking of getting one of those.


CR for sure, Sienna sounds familiar. From Holben's. I have a couple others as well, all excellent.


----------



## ninzeo

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Awesome pics mitch! I have that same RFW chrono. What is the blue alligator style strap? Looks mighty fine too


----------



## mitchjrj

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



ninzeo said:


> Awesome pics mitch! I have that same RFW chrono. What is the blue alligator style strap? Looks mighty fine too


Christopher Ward, believe it or not. Nice straps with curved lugs are unusually tough to find.


----------



## mitchjrj

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

This article posted at iW re the Seastrong Heritage, haven't read it yet but gives some history behind Alpina's dive watches...

http://iwmagazine.com/news-and-now/...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer

I really, really dislike how they treated the date window here, enough to wipe it from my list. Wold have preferred nothing at all compared to this off-kilter. Fortunate I guess as otherwise I'd be pining all over the cream dial.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ninzeo

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



mitchjrj said:


> This article posted at iW re the Seastrong Heritage, haven't read it yet but gives some history behind Alpina's dive watches...
> 
> http://iwmagazine.com/news-and-now/...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
> 
> I really, really dislike how they treated the date window here, enough to wipe it from my list. Wold have preferred nothing at all compared to this off-kilter. Fortunate I guess as otherwise I'd be pining all over the cream dial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome dial completely ruined by that date window. How can they?!


----------



## N.Caffrey

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



mitchjrj said:


> This article posted at iW re the Seastrong Heritage, haven't read it yet but gives some history behind Alpina's dive watches...
> 
> http://iwmagazine.com/news-and-now/...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
> 
> I really, really dislike how they treated the date window here, enough to wipe it from my list. Wold have preferred nothing at all compared to this off-kilter. Fortunate I guess as otherwise I'd be pining all over the cream dial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dispite the date window if it's affordable than its still in play for me, hopefully this will squash my wanting of a dual crown diver ala longines diver.


----------



## bkscott

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

I think the hour hand also looks too small.


----------



## Topspin917

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



mitchjrj said:


> This article posted at iW re the Seastrong Heritage, haven't read it yet but gives some history behind Alpina's dive watches...
> 
> http://iwmagazine.com/news-and-now/...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
> 
> I really, really dislike how they treated the date window here, enough to wipe it from my list. Wold have preferred nothing at all compared to this off-kilter. Fortunate I guess as otherwise I'd be pining all over the cream dial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That charcoal dial with the navy bezel is gorgeous. I'm not crazy about the hands but I could live with them. No date would have been perfect; a date wheel with a black background would have been acceptable; the date wheel with a white background is just plain hideous.


----------



## victarro

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Startimer for me...


----------



## Topspin917

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Trying out a black and gray Bond on the Startimer


----------



## mitchjrj

*Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



Topspin917 said:


> Trying out a black and gray Bond on the Startimer
> 
> View attachment 8150474


I like it. If you're looking for something a bit more - I dare say - formal, check out the Phoenix bond from GasGasBones. Really, really nice straps. Great feel to them.


----------



## Gregger

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



Topspin917 said:


> Trying out a black and gray Bond on the Startimer
> 
> View attachment 8150474


Now that's hot

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Topspin917

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



Gregger said:


> Now that's hot
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Thanks Gregger!


----------



## TradeKraft

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## OmegaDP

On my wrist today. A great watch in my opinion....


----------



## ninzeo

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



OmegaDP said:


> On my wrist today. A great watch in my opinion....


Oh yes it is!

Mine today on a new handmade alligator pilot


----------



## fortysix

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## OmegaDP

And here is one of my other Alpina's today. A great diver and really love the Orange!


----------



## TradeKraft

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## Svail

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

My classic Alpina Startimer GMT


----------



## 59yukon01

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## LikeClockWork

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Alpina always seems to remind me of the IWC Pilot


----------



## overworkin

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*














Just purchased my first Swiss timepiece and am very happy with it. Looks and feels great, especially for the money. I tried on a Breitling SuperOcean Heritage 46 and an Omega Sea Master Planet Ocean along with the Alpina and have to say the Alpina held up quite well against these more expensive watches. Only negative is I'm not too impressed with the lum, but I don't plan on needed that so its not a big deal.


----------



## ganjalani

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

regarding alpina watches, specifically the extreme diver 300 chronograph that is currently on sale at gemnation for $875, is it complete and legit? anyone here ever dealt with them?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Seastrong


----------



## marker2037

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



ganjalani said:


> regarding alpina watches, specifically the extreme diver 300 chronograph that is currently on sale at gemnation for $875, is it complete and legit? anyone here ever dealt with them?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, it is. I bought an Alpina from gemnation and they are definitely legit.


----------



## mitchjrj

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



marker2037 said:


> Yes, it is. I bought an Alpina from gemnation and they are definitely legit.


Yup. Bought the Race For Water last year. That Seastrong price is ridiculous.


----------



## andyk8

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## 59yukon01

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## EA-Sport

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

I love my pvd Startimer it's just that sometime I wish it's available in 40 or 42mm..44 is a tad too big for my 6.25" wrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TechGuyJ

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



59yukon01 said:


>


I absolutely LOVE this watch, I just wish you could get it in an auto!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rubberduck

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



TechGuyJ said:


> I absolutely LOVE this watch, I just wish you could get it in an auto!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Totally agree. But there is also something magical over a manual wind watch...


----------



## TechGuyJ

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



rubberduck said:


> Totally agree. But there is also something magical over a manual wind watch...


I'd be fine if you could get that Startimer PVD as a manual wind, but according to the Alpina site, it's only a quartz piece 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ninzeo

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



TechGuyJ said:


> I absolutely LOVE this watch, I just wish you could get it in an auto!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Like this one of mine?! 

Btw the tricompax is quartz not even handwind...


----------



## TechGuyJ

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



ninzeo said:


> Like this one of mine?!
> 
> Btw the tricompax is quartz not even handwind...


Ohhhhh.... I like that! In my search for my next watch (pilot), I am between the Oris ProPilot and a Startimer. Stretch would be an IWC, but I don't know if I can (want) to wait long enough haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddavidsonmd

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



Michael

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve208

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Just picked this Heritage 130 Chrono up, my first Alpina. Love the vintage look.


----------



## Topspin917

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

I decided to put mesh on my Startimer as a change of pace. Not sure how much I like the look but it's very comfortable so I'll wear it this way for a few days.

Comments/opinions welcome.


----------



## nordwulf

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Haven't worn this one for a while and was thinking of selling. But then you wear it again and realize it is such a nice watch.


----------



## Topspin917

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



nordwulf said:


> Haven't worn this one for a while and was thinking of selling. But then you wear it again and realize it is such a nice watch.


Great color combo with that NATO.


----------



## Blacktocomm

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

I have the Alpina 130 Pilot Heritage Chronograph. I love the watch and originally loved it in the plated gold, but would now prefer it in silver. I still love the watch, and probably even prefer it over my Speedmaster on a daily basis.


----------



## 59yukon01

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## SnooPPP

nordwulf said:


> Haven't worn this one for a while and was thinking of selling. But then you wear it again and realize it is such a nice watch.


Nice combo with the nato


----------



## drdunc

*Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

New arrival.
Am still looking at the Alpiner 4 GMT.
There are a few pics on this thread and would appreciate opinions from owners.
The quality of the Seastrong is superb for the money...ridiculously good value.

A question re the bracelet on the GMT. I have tried to source a bracelet for Seastrong from Alpina but not even showing on their web store.
Will the Alp4 bracelet fit the Seastrong????










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


















My first Alpina. I've had my eye on this model for a while now but couldn't decide on case/dial color or find a great deal. Came very close to buying a used black dial/silver case version a couple times. One mint for over $1k and another very used for around $800. Finally picked this up on eBay from a seller I've done business with before, on and off of eBay. After auction end and minus the eBay bucks 10% offer I had, it came to around $820 - BNIB!! Looks like it was the only one they had.

Really happy with it. Awesome vintage vibe in a perfectly modern size. Suprised this model doesn't get more love around here. Now trying to decide what strap to pair with it...


----------



## Jigga4040

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*













..the holy grail Alpina Seastrong 10 Super Compressor Diver automatic..


----------



## j111dja

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

My Startimer in blue.










Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## GoBuffs11

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



platinumEX said:


> My first Alpina. I've had my eye on this model for a while now but couldn't decide on case/dial color or find a great deal. Came very close to buying a used black dial/silver case version a couple times. One mint for over $1k and another very used for around $800. Finally picked this up on eBay from a seller I've done business with before, on and off of eBay. After auction end and minus the eBay bucks 10% offer I had, it came to around $820 - BNIB!! Looks like it was the only one they had.
> 
> Really happy with it. Awesome vintage vibe in a perfectly modern size. Suprised this model doesn't get more love around here. Now trying to decide what strap to pair with it...


Looks great. That's my next watch.


----------



## NM-1

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Extreme diver on isofrane.


----------



## ninzeo

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## 59yukon01

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## TradeKraft

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleCalendar

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## TripleCalendar

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Alpina Race for Water


----------



## TripleCalendar

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Alpina race for water


----------



## ninzeo

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Great shots guys


----------



## drdunc

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Love that watch. Ended up buying the silver dial GMT as RforW sold out.
Beautifully made and superb value too.
Extreme Diver Chrono today on waterproof Hirsch leather....not entirely sure how you can rate a strap to 100m but.....
Perhaps someone can explain that to me 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drdunc

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Got this Alpiner the other day. The boxed crystal is interesting and I like how the watch looks different depending on the angle and the light. Nice size at 41.5mm as I am trying to downsize my watches. Not in number but in size.


----------



## 59yukon01

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## TradeKraft

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhis54

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*










My precious










Sent from iPhone


----------



## icenian

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



abhis54 said:


> My precious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone


That's really nice. I have fancied a white or silver dial watch with a nice clean dial, without going down the obvious marine chronometer/bauhaus/dress watch route.

What's the model?

Sent from my B15Q using Tapatalk


----------



## abhis54

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



icenian said:


> That's really nice. I have fancied a white or silver dial watch with a nice clean dial, without going down the obvious marine chronometer/bauhaus/dress watch route.
> 
> What's the model?
> 
> Sent from my B15Q using Tapatalk


ALPINA STARTIMER PILOT CLASSIC AUTOMATIC // AL-525SC4S6

Sent from iPhone


----------



## Papimako

Lovin it! Catches a lot of attention at work lol.


----------



## TripleCalendar

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## Shaunie_007

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

My new daily wearer, the 40mm Startimer LE:


----------



## EA-Sport

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Hopefully it's not against forum rule but in case anyone is looking for Alpina Startimer Chrono I have one for sale in the for sale subforum/f29.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Sold my Alpiner GMT as it was just too big and heavy and mostly sat in my watchbox. Still sad to see it go.










But my smaller and lighter Alpiner is a nice replacement.


----------



## GoBuffs11

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



Shaunie_007 said:


> My new daily wearer, the 40mm Startimer LE:


Perfect strap!


----------



## Shaunie_007

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



GoBuffs11 said:


> Perfect strap!


Thank you! A buddy of mine makes them, PM me if you'd like more details.

-Shaun


----------



## Bass

This just came in today. Loving it so far!


----------



## 59yukon01

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## ninzeo

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



















On an awesome racing strap...


----------



## BriarAndBrine

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Alpiner 4 GMT








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony N

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## jurgensonovic

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Vintage Startimer Seastrong cal. Alpina 1340


----------



## BriarAndBrine

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Alpiner 4 Race For Water on Timefactors NATO. This is a beautiful strap in a bluish gray that complements the tones in the watch really well. And excellent hardware. So nice to see these guys and ToxicNATO going beyond the standard rings.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



mitchjrj said:


> Alpiner 4 Race For Water on Timefactors NATO. This is a beautiful strap in a bluish gray that complements the tones in the watch really well. And excellent hardware. So nice to see these guys and ToxicNATO going beyond the standard rings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## Tony N

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

This one this week


----------



## tinitini

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## 59yukon01

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## aintitthelife98

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

This just arrived yesterday from Amazon. I'm extremely happy with this purchase!


----------



## Ocoolz

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## victarro

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## ninzeo

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



victarro said:


> View attachment 10124482












Big brother is "watching" you!


----------



## edubassani

My first mechanical.


----------



## Shaunie_007

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



edubassani said:


> My first mechanical.


Great first! Congrats!


----------



## Shaunie_007

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

His and Hers:


----------



## edubassani

A better picture


----------



## aintitthelife98

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Seemed like the right watch for the day


----------



## rolexus

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Yowza! Alpina #1













​


----------



## nevermind

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Just received my first Alpina. It's their "horological smartwatch", which is mildly horological, and has trace amounts of smartness. In reality, it's a swiss quartz with the MMT fitness module. (Which, is developed by motionX, the same company behind Jawbone's fitness trackers and the similarity is obvious.)
I would only consider a watch truly "smart" if it could run arbitrary software and let the user interact with it. That's not the case here, however, it does an excellent job of activity and sleep (!!!) tracking. It also has a feature unique to MotionX: sleep phase alarms. Wakes me up within a time window -instead of a specific time- when it best fits my sleep cycle. It works flawlessly.

Amazon had an insane deal I just couldn't pass.... the watch has been sitting on my wish list for a while and when I saw the price dip I just jumped on it. Super high quality build and materials... sapphire crystal definitely shows.


----------



## nordwulf

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Extreme Sailing received today.


----------



## hiro1963

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

My Alpiner


----------



## nevermind

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Put a rubber strap on it - this watch is growing on me quickly!!


----------



## hiro1963

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Alpiner on a light brown calf strap today.


----------



## Tony N

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

This one for the last couple of days


----------



## Cybotron

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Don't see much of these? I wonder why as they seem to be good value.










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## WreckDiver1321

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



Cybotron said:


> Don't see much of these? I wonder why as they seem to be good value.


They're still fairly new, only just released at the last Baselworld. I like the look a lot. Very classy, still kind of toolish, and great value for money.

I almost bought one, but I didn't like the Alpina bracelet and I wanted a minute track around the dial. Otherwise, I really like the design. I think Alpina divers are really underrated. I've seen one in the flesh, and they're very high quality.


----------



## GoBuffs11

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## hiro1963

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Simple padded black calf strap today.


----------



## Cybotron

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



WreckDiver1321 said:


> They're still fairly new, only just released at the last Baselworld. I like the look a lot. Very classy, still kind of toolish, and great value for money.
> 
> I almost bought one, but I didn't like the Alpina bracelet and I wanted a minute track around the dial. Otherwise, I really like the design. I think Alpina divers are really underrated. I've seen one in the flesh, and they're very high quality.


I never seen one with a bracelet. On the Alpina website they don't show a bracelet version.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Nice shot, looks like the perfect winter watch. I thought my blue Alpiner was the best color but now I am not so sure anymore! How is the readability of the white dial in different light situations? The blue is good most of the time but sometimes the polished hands bland in with the sunray dial.



hiro1963 said:


> Simple padded black calf strap today.


----------



## hiro1963

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



nordwulf said:


> Nice shot, looks like the perfect winter watch. I thought my blue Alpiner was the best color but now I am not so sure anymore! How is the readability of the white dial in different light situations? The blue is good most of the time but sometimes the polished hands bland in with the sunray dial.


Thanks!

I should take some better pics, but the dial is actually silver. I think it's legible enough for me under pretty much any light conditions. Definitely much more legible than my other black/charcoal grey dial w/silver hands watches.

The blue dial Alpiner is a beaut!


----------



## nordwulf

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Yeah, I like mine. Can't really go wrong with any color. Just got some new brown leather straps so have to take some new pictures.


----------



## hiro1963

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

I look forward to seeing some pics!


----------



## nek

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## nordwulf

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Alpina Extreme Wintersports. Or was it Extreme Diving? Extreme Sailing? Extreme Arctic? All we know is that it is Extreme...!

View attachment 10440722


----------



## petalz

*Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Go sporty in the mall...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jalquiza

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Original Diver 300M on leather. Such a great combo.


----------



## bert69

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## Topspin917

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

A few Q&D pics of my newly acquired blue dial Alpiner Automatic! I love the watch but definitely would like to replace the OEM strap. It needs either the OEM bracelet or a quality aftermarket strap that better complements the watch. Open to suggestions from anyone who owns this model.


----------



## hiro1963

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



Topspin917 said:


> A few Q&D pics of my newly acquired blue dial Alpiner Automatic! I love the watch but definitely would like to replace the OEM strap. It needs either the OEM bracelet or a quality aftermarket strap that better complements the watch. Open to suggestions from anyone who owns this model.
> 
> View attachment 10470282
> 
> 
> View attachment 10470314


Sweet! Love the blue dial.

You can buy an OEM bracelet @official Alpina site, but maybe you can get a discount from an AD.

METAL BRACELETS â€" The Official Alpina Web Store

As for the straps, I ordered a strap from The Watch Boys located in Canada. It should be here sometime this week. They have some gator, buffalo and Kevlar style 21mm straps (small, medium and large).

21mm : The Watch Boys, Providing quality products for watch collectors!

Also, Watch Style in Germany has some very nice 21mm straps although they are a bit pricey for me though.

https://www............com/all.html?subcats=Y&features_hash=V6564


----------



## mitchjrj

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Alpiner Manufacture Flyback...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Topspin917

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



hiro1963 said:


> Sweet! Love the blue dial.
> 
> You can buy an OEM bracelet @official Alpina site, but maybe you can get a discount from an AD.
> 
> METAL BRACELETS â€" The Official Alpina Web Store
> 
> As for the straps, I ordered a strap from The Watch Boys located in Canada. It should be here sometime this week. They have some gator, buffalo and Kevlar style 21mm straps (small, medium and large).
> 
> 21mm : The Watch Boys, Providing quality products for watch collectors!
> 
> Also, Watch Style in Germany has some very nice 21mm straps although they are a bit pricey for me though.
> 
> https://www............com/all.html?subcats=Y&features_hash=V6564


Thanks for the comment and suggestions. I checked out the bracelet in the Alpina web store when I knew the watch was coming and felt the price was a little steep. Seeing whether an AD might offer a discount is a good idea and I'll take a look at the other links you posted.

Put up some pics of your new strap when it arrives!


----------



## Topspin917

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

*

Sorry for the double post*.



hiro1963 said:


> Sweet! Love the blue dial.
> 
> You can buy an OEM bracelet @official Alpina site, but maybe you can get a discount from an AD.
> 
> METAL BRACELETS â€" The Official Alpina Web Store
> 
> As for the straps, I ordered a strap from The Watch Boys located in Canada. It should be here sometime this week. They have some gator, buffalo and Kevlar style 21mm straps (small, medium and large).
> 
> 21mm : The Watch Boys, Providing quality products for watch collectors!
> 
> Also, Watch Style in Germany has some very nice 21mm straps although they are a bit pricey for me though.
> 
> https://www............com/all.html?subcats=Y&features_hash=V6564


Thanks for the comment and suggestions. I checked out the bracelet in the Alpina web store when I knew the watch was coming and felt the price was a little steep. Seeing whether an AD might offer a discount is a good idea and I'll take a look at the other links you posted.

Put up some pics of your new strap when it arrives!


----------



## jurgensonovic

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



bert69 said:


> View attachment 10467066


Hi

Could you please give me ref No for this Alpina? Very very nice |>


----------



## aintitthelife98

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

The Race for Water was up in the rotation today. Changing out the black croc strap for this more casual brown leather was a big difference maker for me on this watch.


----------



## bert69

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

It's Alpiner Automatic 4 (ref. AL-525NS5AQ6)


----------



## ddavidsonmd

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddavidsonmd

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddavidsonmd

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddavidsonmd

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hiro1963

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



Topspin917 said:


> Thanks for the comment and suggestions. I checked out the bracelet in the Alpina web store when I knew the watch was coming and felt the price was a little steep. Seeing whether an AD might offer a discount is a good idea and I'll take a look at the other links you posted.
> 
> Put up some pics of your new strap when it arrives!


Well, this one came in from Germany today. It's a BOB Vertigo Buffalo strap. Kind of nubuck-like finish. I'm not sure if I like it or not. Maybe a bit too elegant for the watch although it's heavily padded.


----------



## RC65

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

My first -- and thus far, only -- Alpina...really love it.


----------



## mplsabdullah

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

I recently purchased the same Alpina on bracelet as above and I can not figure out how to size the bracelet. Anyone have any pointers?


----------



## TradeKraft

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## oliverdlanza

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*










Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Topspin917

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Trying the Alpiner on some alternative bracelets while deciding whether to take the plunge for the OEM bracelet. Love the blue sunburst dial!


----------



## TMH478

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*










-Tim


----------



## mcarter7

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



Topspin917 said:


> Trying the Alpiner on some alternative bracelets while deciding whether to take the plunge for the OEM bracelet. Love the blue sunburst dial!
> 
> View attachment 10528482
> 
> 
> View attachment 10528490


What kind of bracelet is that? I like it.


----------



## ninzeo

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

My 3rd Alpina auto chrono is incoming...


----------



## Topspin917

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



mcarter7 said:


> What kind of bracelet is that? I like it.


Thanks. It's a flatten shark mesh.


----------



## fast12lane

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Just received this today. Was afraid it might be too big for my wrist, but I think it sits okay.


----------



## hiro1963

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

A new strap for my Alpiner just came in. The Watch Boys (Canada) rubber texture strap. I like it. Kurt is a great guy to deal with.

IWC Style Black Rubber Texture (Kevlar Look) with White Stitch [iwc_rubtex_wht_21mm] - $39.95 : The Watch Boys, Providing quality products for watch collectors!

A couple of Q & D shots


----------



## nordwulf

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

New Extreme Diver in addition to my Extreme Sailing. I thought they were going to look pretty similar next to each other but they only share the same case.


----------



## T-hunter

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## 4jamie

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## mplsabdullah

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Joined the crew.


----------



## RC65

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Does anyone have real-life shots of the Alpina Automatic 4 w/ the blue dial? Oddly curved lugs aside (not sure if I like them or not), can't seem to get this one out of my mind...


----------



## nordwulf

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

^^^ see the previous pages in this thread, one was posted a week ago.


----------



## RC65

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

^^^ Thank you -- I missed that one, so appreciate the heads up (and have included it below in case anyone else missed it). Absolutely beautiful...looks even better than the above static image @ the Alpina site.



bert69 said:


> View attachment 10467066


----------



## hiro1963

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## nordwulf

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Beautiful shots Hiro! :-! I like the blue AR on mine as well.










Took the mesh bracelet off my new Diver and leave it wrapped for now. I prefer leather straps in winter time so I put it on my favorite Hirsch Liberty.


----------



## hiro1963

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



nordwulf said:


> Beautiful shots Hiro! :-! I like the blue AR on mine as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took the mesh bracelet off my new Diver and leave it wrapped for now. I prefer leather straps in winter time so I put it on my favorite Hirsch Liberty.


Thanks. 

Your diver looks very sharp on Liberty!


----------



## mplsabdullah

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

You guys are killing me with the pics. As much as I love mine I just can not get the right fit without a half link. I may be sending it on to a new home soon


----------



## T-hunter

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Fantastic pics guys! :-!


----------



## hiro1963

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



mplsabdullah said:


> You guys are killing me with the pics. As much as I love mine I just can not get the right fit without a half link. I may be sending it on to a new home soon


How about OEM rubber?

Seastrong Silicone Diver Strap 22mm (ref. ALR-4V-SECURITY) - ALPINA WATCHES

It's for the Seastrong Diver 300, but I think it uses the same case as ours.


----------



## NM-1

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Anyone know if the Alpina mesh is a bit more adjustable friendly than the bracelet?


----------



## Gregger

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



T-hunter said:


>


Just wondering....is someone giving these away????  I have 2 Alpinas and looking for another....


----------



## nordwulf

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

The mesh bracelet has a clasp with ratchet adjustment. Out of the box, the mesh bracelet fits my 7.5" wrist and I usually have to remove a couple of links from most bracelets. But with the ratchet adjustment, it extends 12mm / 1/2".

Watch Reviews by MCV: Review of Alpina Extreme Sailing Limited Edition Automatic Diver


----------



## jenyang

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



bwilkinson said:


> *1945 **ALPINA HAMMERMATIC WATCH WITH CAL582 HAMMER AUTOMATIC*
> 
> This was Alpinas's first automatic.
> 
> View attachment 822948
> View attachment 822947
> 
> 
> The Hammermatic defines the four tenants of a sports watch by Alpina:
> 
> Automatic
> Shock Resitsant
> Waterproof
> Anti-Magnetic
> 
> View attachment 822961


Beautiful watch, but the four qualities Alpina defined as a sports watch included a stainless steel case, not automatic, and the other three you mention.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## jenyang

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



extski said:


> My new edition
> View attachment 3272034


Sweet. I like the gold on silver version too.








Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



nordwulf said:


> The mesh bracelet has a clasp with ratchet adjustment. Out of the box, the mesh bracelet fits my 7.5" wrist and I usually have to remove a couple of links from most bracelets. But with the ratchet adjustment, it extends 12mm / 1/2".
> 
> Watch Reviews by MCV: Review of Alpina Extreme Sailing Limited Edition Automatic Diver


Mine is signed. Nonetheless, killer for quick micro adjustments on the fly!


----------



## nordwulf

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## petalz

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



nordwulf said:


>


The lume looks nicer than your sailing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bert69

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Glacier Blue Rulez


----------



## NM-1

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



petalz said:


> The lume looks nicer than your sailing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Geez my lume on my extreme never looked like that.


----------



## Kieranrd

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

My Startimer Pilot 44.


----------



## marker2037

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



bert69 said:


> Glacier Blue Rulez
> 
> View attachment 10581074
> 
> 
> View attachment 10581098
> 
> 
> View attachment 10581114
> 
> 
> View attachment 10581122
> 
> 
> View attachment 10581130
> 
> 
> View attachment 10581138
> 
> 
> View attachment 10581146


Geez that's gorgeous. I really need to get one of these already.


----------



## bert69

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Black Star


----------



## nordwulf

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

The Extreme Sailing on a Borealis strap.


----------



## raheelc

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*










Unfortunately, I'll probably have to let this one go. The bracelet is either too loose or too tight, and with no half links or micro adjustable holes, I'm out of adjustment options with the bracelet. Really liked it too :-(

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## zackinaus

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

This AL-750 Chrono just landed in time for Chinese New Year!


----------



## jmerino7

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Here are my two current Alpina's (I've owned 6 total).

















Thanks.


----------



## TradeKraft

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## bert69

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Blue Monday


----------



## ninzeo

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

My latest Alpina arrival


----------



## RC65

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Congratulations -- I have been lusting after that particular watch since I first saw it. There is something so clean and perfect about that styling...I just love it. Quick question: Is that a rotating timer bezel or stationary?



bert69 said:


> Blue Monday
> 
> View attachment 10781186


----------



## bert69

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



RC65 said:


> Congratulations -- I have been lusting after that particular watch since I first saw it. There is something so clean and perfect about that styling...I just love it. Quick question: Is that a rotating timer bezel or stationary?


It's rotating bidirectionally


----------



## BriarAndBrine

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



ninzeo said:


> My latest Alpina arrival


that is a really handsome watch. It does make me wish that Alpina had more offerings in the 40mm and under range.


----------



## ninzeo

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



BriarAndBrine said:


> that is a really handsome watch. It does make me wish that Alpina had more offerings in the 40mm and under range.


Thanks! It is a big and hefty watch indeed. It fits the style however. I think Fliegers can wear a little bigger and this just pushes my upper limit on my 7.25" wrists.


----------



## BriarAndBrine

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



ninzeo said:


> Thanks! It is a big and hefty watch indeed. It fits the style however. I think Fliegers can wear a little bigger and this just pushes my upper limit on my 7.25" wrists.


They can, for sure. My Alpiner 4 GMT wears alright on my wrists (19cm), but my preference is for smaller sizes. My Stowa Flieger is perfect for me at 40mm. I do love my Alpina, but I wish it were smaller.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*










Recently picked up the Alpina 130 Heritage Chronograph that I've wanted for years. Here it is looking over Manhattan from the World Trade Center observation deck.


----------



## Astropin

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

I just love this one:


----------



## Chucho73

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*










Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## zackinaus

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



















New Gator strap on gave a more premium look over the stock strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flott

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Hi all. I had been looking for a diver for some time, but couldn't decide on which one. I just recently stumbled upon Alpina, and immediately fell for this Seastrong with yellow details. Really happy so far, even though the crown could be better. It's a little hard to grab and operate as it is.

Keeps great time, too - although seems sensitive to alterations in positions, use etc.


----------



## Chucho73

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*










Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

A favorite feature with this one is the slightly-below-flush crystal.


----------



## marker2037

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Pilot Heritage Chrono


----------



## jenyang

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



marker2037 said:


> Pilot Heritage Chrono


Easy to read Alpiner.








Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## scarabei

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



bert69 said:


> Glacier Blue Rulez
> 
> View attachment 10581074
> 
> 
> View attachment 10581098
> 
> 
> View attachment 10581114
> 
> 
> View attachment 10581122
> 
> 
> View attachment 10581130
> 
> 
> View attachment 10581138
> 
> 
> View attachment 10581146


This one just looks fresh and airy


----------



## ImprezaMan

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



bert69 said:


> Black Star
> 
> View attachment 10634562


This is Stunning....


----------



## hiro1963

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Extreme Sailing on a tropic style silicone strap from ofrei.


----------



## TradeKraft

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



hiro1963 said:


> Extreme Sailing on a tropic style silicone strap from ofrei.


I wouldn't have thought to put these two together, but it looks great.


----------



## VCheng

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



TradeKraft said:


> I wouldn't have thought to put these two together, but it looks great.


The hands shape awesome.


----------



## hiro1963

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



TradeKraft said:


> I wouldn't have thought to put these two together, but it looks great.


Thanks. I stole an idea from this.


----------



## ChronoTraveler

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Bought the Alpina Seastrong some two months ago and I'm very happy with it so far. I might write a small review one day.


----------



## 416Chef

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Found a Alpiner Automatic in Canada for 600 bucks. Looking to pick it up tomorrow but wanted to hear from the pros on what their thoughts are?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jenyang

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



416Chef said:


> Found a Alpiner Automatic in Canada for 600 bucks. Looking to pick it up tomorrow but wanted to hear from the pros on what their thoughts are?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm no pro but this Alpiner is one of my favorites. Steady at +4 SPD. $600 is a decent price.








Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## 416Chef

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

That's sort of what I thought. Plus the Canadian dollar is awful right now so that works out to about 450usd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drbojangles

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Such a great take on a classic. Love it!



vbomega said:


> Here is my Startimer Pilot Limited Edition (Sorry for poor pictures):


----------



## ninzeo

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## RC65

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Just arrived. This is my second Alpina; my other is a Alpiner Automatic (blue dial w/ the 2/4/6/8/10/12 markers).

Alpina Extreme Sailing Limited Edition (if you can call 8888 pieces "limited") :



















(Photos borrowed from my seller...my photo ability w/ my tired Iphone 4Ss can't touch these.)


----------



## joshman

Sure! Alpina great watch for the money. I'm still partial to my old school startimer.


----------



## GoBuffs11

New shoes


----------



## NapoleonDynamite

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

I'm wearing my Alpina Extreme Diver with a new shark mesh bracelet. Love it.


----------



## 4jamie

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## Chucho73

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ddavidsonmd

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## melvinkjones

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## WatchProblem

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Startimer Pilot with Manufacture movement! Looks great and keeps great time...








l










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hiro1963

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Alpiner on a Fluco Record strap.


----------



## heboil

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

New bracelet... Thoughts?










Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## heboil

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*










Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ddavidsonmd

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S1k

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

First Alpina purchase...but I bought this to give to my brother as a graduation gift (hence it's still in its wrapper). Beautiful watch, I think I need to get one for myself 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A MattR of Time

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## STR8BYT

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Great alpinas!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RC65

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

I'm wearing my Alpina Extreme Sailing watch today for the first time since I bought it a couple months ago...as one of my two nicest watches I was reluctant to wear it lest I scratch it or otherwise accidentally mar it...then I realized that was silly, as a watch is to be worn and used (at the very least I need to make sure the darn thing works!). I'm glad I did...I love it, and am reminded again why I chose this particular watch for a rare splurge. This'll be seeing a whole lot more wrist-time in the future.

(Pic not mine...borrowed from the Net. Oh, and my bezel is aligned. ;-))


----------



## mitchjrj

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

I'm eagerly, anxiously, pacing-the-floors waiting for my _Alpiner Manufacture Flyback_ to come from service. Surprised I don't see more of these on this thread - I'll be changing that.  With the _Manufacture_ coming I'm (sadly) parting with my _Race For Water LE_ if anyone is interested.


----------



## mitchjrj

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



RC65 said:


> I'm wearing my Alpina Extreme Sailing watch today for the first time since I bought it a couple months ago...as one of my two nicest watches I was reluctant to wear it lest I scratch it or otherwise accidentally mar it...then I realized that was silly, as a watch is to be worn and used (at the very least I need to make sure the darn thing works!). I'm glad I did...I love it, and am reminded again why I chose this particular watch for a rare splurge. This'll be seeing a whole lot more wrist-time in the future.)
> 
> View attachment 11790138


I really like this - great case line and I like the bezel design.


----------



## RC65

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



mitchjrj said:


> I'm eagerly, anxiously, pacing-the-floors waiting for my _Alpiner Manufacture Flyback_ to come from service. Surprised I don't see more of these on this thread - I'll be changing that.  With the _Manufacture_ coming I'm (sadly) parting with my _Race For Water LE_ if anyone is interested.


Good luck with the Race For Water LE...that silver sunray with blue accents is incredibly stunning.


----------



## CVega

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ninzeo

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



mitchjrj said:


> I'm eagerly, anxiously, pacing-the-floors waiting for my _Alpiner Manufacture Flyback_ to come from service. Surprised I don't see more of these on this thread - I'll be changing that.  With the _Manufacture_ coming I'm (sadly) parting with my _Race For Water LE_ if anyone is interested.


I have been toying with the same idea of "upgrading" to the manufacture. However, i like the aesthetics of the RFW better so think I will hang on to it for now. Still trying to source a bracelet though...


----------



## mitchjrj

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



ninzeo said:


> I have been toying with the same idea of "upgrading" to the manufacture. However, i like the aesthetics of the RFW better so think I will hang on to it for now. Still trying to source a bracelet though...


Straight from the source...

http://alpinawatches.com/shop/alpiner-4-stainless-steel-bracelet-ref-alb-5aq-6/

Worth every penny.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tokei Lover

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Some nice watches there. I saw a nice chrono on eBay. 44mm and pretty good price.


----------



## mitchjrj

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

_Finally_ have this back on my wrist. Alpiner Manufacture Flyback Chrono. Just love this piece. Classic, crisp panda'esque dial, beautifully executed case lines, nifty in-house movement and my only flyback. This is why I'm selling my _Race For Water_.


----------



## edubassani

Seastrong Heritage on NATO


----------



## mitchjrj

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



ninzeo said:


> I have been toying with the same idea of "upgrading" to the manufacture. However, i like the aesthetics of the RFW better so think I will hang on to it for now. Still trying to source a bracelet though...


Not sure why I'm not seeking more attention on my Race For Water sale. Such a nice piece. Suggestions/comments re: price welcome. Figured given package OEM bracelet and lack of widespread availability was pretty reasonable but seems not. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Alpina Heritage Chronograph - Love a 38mm Chrono!


----------



## mitchjrj

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Having just watched Casino Royale decided it necessary to have a Vesper. Sadly no Omega Seamaster 300 to go with it so had to innovate.

Manufacture Flyback on ToxicNATO ShizNit...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audio.bill

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



mitchjrj said:


> Having just watched Casino Royale decided it necessary to have a Vesper. Sadly no Omega Seamaster 300 to go with it so had to innovate.
> 
> Manufacture Flyback on ToxicNATO ShizNit...


I've got that Alpina Manufacture Flyback Chrono on factory leather brand new ordered and coming soon! :-!


----------



## mitchjrj

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



audio.bill said:


> I've got that Alpina Manufacture Flyback Chrono on factory leather brand new ordered and coming soon! :-!
> 
> View attachment 11897650


It's a beautiful piece - very striking. Looking forward to your thoughts. Feel free to throw
me a PM.

PS. Don't let initial opinions of the strap cloud your judgement. It's stiff out of the box but quickly conforms to your wrist and loosens up. It's very nice, and it is in fact genuine alligator rather than stamped leather. It should have shipped with an Alpina deployant, though. You might want to consider ordering a butterfly from them or third party. If you're not averse to the price (US$50) RIOS clasp is absolutely beautiful.

I'm speaking from experience with the Race For Water. I ordered my Flyback in bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audio.bill

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



mitchjrj said:


> It's a beautiful piece - very striking. Looking forward to your thoughts. Feel free to throw
> me a PM.
> 
> PS. Don't let initial opinions of the strap cloud your judgement. It's stiff out of the box but quickly conforms to your wrist and loosens up. It's very nice, and it is in fact genuine alligator rather than stamped leather. It should have shipped with an Alpina deployant, though. You might want to consider ordering a butterfly from them or third party. If you're not averse to the price (US$50) RIOS clasp is absolutely beautiful.
> 
> I'm speaking from experience with the Race For Water. I ordered my Flyback in bracelet.


Thanks for the tips about the alligator strap, I already have the Alpina Alpiner 4 Chronograph (non-Manufacture version, pictured below) on the matching bracelet. Btw your photography skills are absolutely amazing and your review detailing the Magrette MPP inspired a buddy of mine to purchase one. If they're not paying you to be their professional photographer they should be, since your post was likely responsible for selling out their MPP production. I also read your post on watch photography processing and was quite impressed, I never realized all the work that was involved in tweaking each photo to produce such exceptional watch pics. Thanks again, you're a major asset to this forum! b-)


----------



## mitchjrj

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



audio.bill said:


> Thanks for the tips about the alligator strap, I already have the Alpina Alpiner 4 Chronograph (non-Manufacture version, pictured below) on the matching bracelet. Btw your photography skills are absolutely amazing and your review detailing the Magrette MPP inspired a buddy of mine to purchase one. If they're not paying you to be their professional photographer they should be, since your post was likely responsible for selling out their MPP production. I also read your post on watch photography processing and was quite impressed, I never realized all the work that was involved in tweaking each photo to produce such exceptional watch pics. Thanks again, you're a major asset to this forum! b-)


Hah - you flatter me, sir. It's definitely an enjoyable past-time to shoot. Put the Flyback on a ToxicNATO's Shiznit today and really looks sharp. I have a couple of PhenomeNATO's in the pipeline which will look great as well.


----------



## hiro1963

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Finally the sun came out today!


----------



## mitchjrj

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



hiro1963 said:


>


Crisp and classic.


----------



## mitchjrj

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Still playing, sorted the _Alpiner Flyback_ on a _RIOS1931 for Panatime_ Burnt Chestnut strap...


----------



## hiro1963

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



mitchjrj said:


> Crisp and classic.


Precisely. Thanks for your comment.


----------



## Davemro

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Just joined the club! Love the simplicity.


----------



## Tiss0t

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Super cool pieces.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*










Just breaking in a new strap for my Alpina 130. I really like this watch but it's a pain finding decent 21mm straps!


----------



## mitchjrj

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Flyback on RIOS1931 Carbon...


----------



## GodZji

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

This brand starts to grow on me. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddavidsonmd

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddavidsonmd

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddavidsonmd

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmahoney

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Got this about two months ago but it had to be sent back for repair as it was running 15 seconds fast PER MINUTE! Just got it back the other day and am happy to see it is running great!










Bob


----------



## mitchjrj

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



rmahoney said:


> Got this about two months ago but it had to be sent back for repair as it was running 15 seconds fast PER MINUTE! Just got it back the other day and am happy to see it is running great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob


I have a developing fascination with regatta timers.


----------



## mitchjrj

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Time for a well-crafted Margarita.


----------



## ChronoTraveler

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Got a new strap for my Seastrong 300 - it's an emerald Zulu with beige underside. Enjoying so far.


----------



## WatchProblem

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*










One of my all time favorites. Manufacture movement

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traczu

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Back on the wrist:


----------



## eroc

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## Diabolic Coffee

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

I have been lusting after this bad boy for about a year. And I got one. It's beautiful.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

_Alpiner Manufacture Flyback_ on _Geckota Classic Vintage Racing_ reddish brown strap...


----------



## tysonmax

*Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Just finalized a deal on these two today. Should have them within a week! I've been looking for this combo for quite a while. Can't wait until they arrive. Until then I borrowed some pics from the interwebs


----------



## ninzeo

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



tysonmax said:


> Just finalized a deal on these two today. Should have them within a week! I've been looking for this combo for quite a while. Can't wait until they arrive. Until then I borrowed some pics from the interwebs


Nice! That looks an awful lot like my duo. I own that same sunburst dial and the earlier version of the more "big pilot" looking chrono with a horizontal subdial layout.


----------



## tysonmax

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

^^Thanks... I know exactly the one you're talking about. I was on the fence between those exact two. The only reason I went with the vertical chrono version was because it had a date window. But I went back and forth at least 5 or 6 times trying to decide.


----------



## ninzeo

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



tysonmax said:


> ^^Thanks... I know exactly the one you're talking about. I was on the fence between those exact two. The only reason I went with the vertical chrono version was because it had a date window. But I went back and forth at least 5 or 6 times trying to decide.


Sure you made the right choice?


----------



## mitchjrj

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



tysonmax said:


> Just finalized a deal on these two today. Should have them within a week! I've been looking for this combo for quite a while. Can't wait until they arrive. Until then I borrowed some pics from the interwebs


Great pairing.


----------



## Diabolic Coffee

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



ninzeo said:


> Sure you made the right choice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a close call between that one and the KM-710. I really like the one I picked, but your pic has me second guessing. Congrats, those are both outstanding.
> 
> Here's the 710 with its new custom shoes, just to help me justify my pic.


----------



## Chucho73

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*
































A & "A" ;-)


----------



## tysonmax

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Lazy Sunday...


----------



## mitchjrj

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



tysonmax said:


> Lazy Sunday...


That's a great pilot chrono.


----------



## tysonmax

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

^^Thank you sir! Btw, love that strap/dial combo on your flyback a few posts back.


----------



## tysonmax

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

New arrival landed today. Extremely pleased with this one. This dial looks much nicer in person than in it does in pictures.


----------



## traczu

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Those Alpina Chronos are really well made and look very elegant. Unfortunately had to sell mine as it was just a little to big for my wrist :/


----------



## frankcastle123

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

Kicking myself for not having made this pairing earlier. The _Alpiner Flyback_ on a brown alligator strap pinched from my _Stowa Marine Original Blue LE_...


----------



## mitchjrj

Adding some Canada Day red


----------



## Chucho73

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Heritage chrono









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## heboil

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*










Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## heboil

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

A better shot of the sunburst...









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CVega

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frankcastle123

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

This is the alpina horological smartwatch. Can't believe I got this new from amazon for $300. The watch is very nice.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



frankcastle123 said:


> This is the alpina horological smartwatch. Can't believe I got this new from amazon for $300. The watch is very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How do you like the smartwatch portion of the watch? How is it at tracking steps, etc?


----------



## frankcastle123

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



raheelc said:


> How do you like the smartwatch portion of the watch? How is it at tracking steps, etc?


As you can see from the pics it has 2 circles. 1 shows the date and the other shows numbers 10,20,30 etc. 10= 1,000 steps 20= 2,000 and so on.

It also tracks your sleep, runs or walks, calories, and has an alarm.

However by far the coolest thing is that you have the ability to have multiple horological smart watches programmed on the app so depending on the occasion u pick the watch u want to wear and go. U don't have to mess around with pairing the watch to the phone. The watch stores the info and it only forwards the info to your phone when you press the crown.

I will be doing a video on YouTube shortly and I'll post the link here for those who are interested. You will not find a simple watch of this quality for $300 anywhere. Very happy with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chucho73

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



frankcastle123 said:


> As you can see from the pics it has 2 circles. 1 shows the date and the other shows numbers 10,20,30 etc. 10= 1,000 steps 20= 2,000 and so on.
> 
> It also tracks your sleep, runs or walks, calories, and has an alarm.
> 
> However by far the coolest thing is that you have the ability to have multiple horological smart watches programmed on the app so depending on the occasion u pick the watch u want to wear and go. U don't have to mess around with pairing the watch to the phone. The watch stores the info and it only forwards the info to your phone when you press the crown.
> 
> I will be doing a video on YouTube shortly and I'll post the link here for those who are interested. You will not find a simple watch of this quality for $300 anywhere. Very happy with it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! Looking forward to the video!


----------



## frankcastle123

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



raheelc said:


> Nice! Looking forward to the video!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



frankcastle123 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good stuff, thanks! I ordered the black dial version on the bracelet for a bit more than $300. Would have liked to get the white dial on bracelet, but wasn't available for the same price.


----------



## VCheng

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



raheelc said:


> How do you like the smartwatch portion of the watch? How is it at tracking steps, etc?


I have been considering to have the same one as I liked the look and finishing. Your pic just makes me want it more. Thanks for sharing.

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 A0001 發送


----------



## frankcastle123

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



VCheng said:


> I have been considering to have the same one as I liked the look and finishing. Your pic just makes me want it more. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> 我從使用 Tapatalk 的 A0001 發送


Doesn't have the features of a Apple Watch but it does a good job at doing the simple things like a Fitbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VCheng

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



frankcastle123 said:


> Doesn't have the features of a Apple Watch but it does a good job at doing the simple things like a Fitbit
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your information. I have read the functions and some simple reviews. For me, I don't really need the smart features indeed. All I admire is the look and finishing, at the discounted price. I think it works great enough as a basic function watch. If I get it, I may not even bother to use the smart tracking functions. That said, it syncs with the different time zones with a smartphone is pretty cool, and useful as I travel quite a bit during the year. Thanks again.

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 A0001 發送


----------



## DavidT2

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## raheelc

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



frankcastle123 said:


> Doesn't have the features of a Apple Watch but it does a good job at doing the simple things like a Fitbit
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Had a question that needed a bit of clarification. From what I understand from one of your previous posts, I don't need to have the watch actively paired to my phone all day? I just can wear it and go, and then, let's suppose, at the end of the day I can just pair the watch with the app, and it will forward all the info, like steps, calories, etc to the app. Does that sound about right?


----------



## frankcastle123

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



raheelc said:


> Had a question that needed a bit of clarification. From what I understand from one of your previous posts, I don't need to have the watch actively paired to my phone all day? I just can wear it and go, and then, let's suppose, at the end of the day I can just pair the watch with the app, and it will forward all the info, like steps, calories, etc to the app. Does that sound about right?


You are correct

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc

Update: received the Alpina Smartwatch from Amazon, just sized it. Great quality, especially considering the price. Haven't had great luck with the Alpina bracelet previously, since there were no micro adjustment holes. This came with the half links in the bracelet, so was able to get a good fit.


----------



## frankcastle123

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Nice. In the process of ordering a Smartwatch from frederique Constant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc

Nice! Find any good deals yet?


----------



## frankcastle123

raheelc said:


> Nice! Find any good deals yet?


Always

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc

frankcastle123 said:


> Always
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any links for a good deal?


----------



## Aydrian

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Hi all, recently purchased a Alpina Seastrong which I am very pleased with. The radium lume and the bezel are impressive and I can foresee a lot of wrist time for this watch. Sharing some pics with all!

A shot at work.









A shot in the car.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cybotron

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



Aydrian said:


> Hi all, recently purchased a Alpina Seastrong which I am very pleased with. The radium lume and the bezel are impressive and I can foresee a lot of wrist time for this watch. Sharing some pics with all!
> 
> A shot at work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A shot in the car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice photos

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Aydrian

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



Cybotron said:


> Nice photos
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frankcastle123

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams851

Currently in the post
Original Alpina Seastrong from 1966


----------



## mitchjrj

dwilliams851 said:


> Currently in the post
> Original Alpina Seastrong from 1966
> View attachment 12434215
> 
> View attachment 12434217


That's how they should have done the reissue - much better date.


----------



## mitchjrj

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Alpiner Flyback today...


----------



## Chucho73

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Heritage chrono









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cybotron

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Has anyone picked up one of these yet? 









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


















IG: Tradekraft


----------



## speedbird_500

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Startiner GMT


----------



## mitchjrj

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Still working the Flyback...


----------



## TradeKraft

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*










I haven't been able to take this one off yet.

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## jenyang

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

The nubuck alligator gives it a bit of a retro look compared to the sportier OEM strap with contrast stitching.









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*










IG: Tradekraft


----------



## mkeric1




----------



## mkeric1




----------



## JMD1082




----------



## RC65

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



TradeKraft said:


> I haven't been able to take this one off yet.
> 
> IG: Tradekraft


I've wanted this watch so badly ever since it was released, what, a couple years ago? It's at the top of my list, and I keep hoping a used example will show up for sale, but thus far no love from the Watch Gods. I'll have to enjoy it vicariously, I guess, knowing that at least another Washingtonian has one.

Interestingly, I always thought I'd probably change it to a bracelet if I picked up one, but I saw an example w/ bracelet a short while back, and I was very surprised that it lost a bit of its punch...something about that leather really makes the watch.


----------



## TradeKraft

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



RC65 said:


> I've wanted this watch so badly ever since it was released, what, a couple years ago? It's at the top of my list, and I keep hoping a used example will show up for sale, but thus far no love from the Watch Gods. I'll have to enjoy it vicariously, I guess, knowing that at least another Washingtonian has one.
> 
> Interestingly, I always thought I'd probably change it to a bracelet if I picked up one, but I saw an example w/ bracelet a short while back, and I was very surprised that it lost a bit of its punch...something about that leather really makes the watch.


I was really excited about this one and even purchased the steel bracelet for it, unfortunately after about a week of owning it , it stopped working all together.

I ended up returning it... I have another Alpina (Yacht Timer) that lasted about two years before it stopped working.

Overall I haven't been too impressed with Alpina's quality control, though they do make some beautiful pieces.

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## tysonmax

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## maaashowluvwach

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



tysonmax said:


>


 Wow, that color combination of the dial and the applied indices is really nice!


----------



## maaashowluvwach

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## nordwulf




----------



## Shark29er

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*







I got my Alpina Seastrong 300 in August from a very reputable seller on this form. I love how it looks and feels. I am looking for a slightly dressier strap... maybe some sort of custom rally strap or something like a Hirsch rubber/leather.


----------



## cariduro24

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Trying to get more information on my recently acquired Alpina Startimer Automatic GMT. Looking for info online MSRP, manufacturer dates, etc.... Model number is, AL550X4R26.

Best regards,









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## jmwilliamson2

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Alpina has got to be one of the most underrated brands on the market. I picked up one of the quartz Nightlife Clubs on the cheap just to scratch the itch, and it's still an amazing watch with attention to small details. Lume on it may keep me awake at night too...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VCheng

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



jmwilliamson2 said:


> Alpina has got to be one of the most underrated brands on the market. I picked up one of the quartz Nightlife Clubs on the cheap just to scratch the itch, and it's still an amazing watch with attention to small details. Lume on it may keep me awake at night too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the black version and I agree with all your comments. Cheers.

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 A0001 發送


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*










My second Alpina, freshly back from service!


----------



## stipebst

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



jmwilliamson2 said:


> Alpina has got to be one of the most underrated brands on the market. I picked up one of the quartz Nightlife Clubs on the cheap just to scratch the itch, and it's still an amazing watch with attention to small details. Lume on it may keep me awake at night too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1


----------



## stipebst

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



Shark29er said:


> View attachment 12560397
> I got my Alpina Seastrong 300 in August from a very reputable seller on this form. I love how it looks and feels. I am looking for a slightly dressier strap... maybe some sort of custom rally strap or something like a Hirsch rubber/leather.


Nice pic man
Try black leather with red stiching to match your second hand


----------



## stipebst

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



tysonmax said:


>


Looks as good as IWC


----------



## stipebst

mitchjrj said:


> That's how they should have done the reissue - much better date.


Yea date on reissue is on aquard position also dont like it


----------



## stipebst

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



Cybotron said:


> Nice photos
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


+1 profi


----------



## stipebst

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



raheelc said:


> How do you like the smartwatch portion of the watch? How is it at tracking steps, etc?


It looks very nice but functions not so
If you need functional smartwach go for garmin fenix 5


----------



## stipebst

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



frankcastle123 said:


> This is the alpina horological smartwatch. Can't believe I got this new from amazon for $300. The watch is very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You got yourself bargain
Really under 300$
Anymore left?


----------



## arogle1stus

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Iam1611:
Beeeautiful!!! And a cushion case too.
Wear and enjoy. Luv this watch.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## stipebst

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



Diabolic Coffee said:


> ninzeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you made the right choice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a close call between that one and the KM-710. I really like the one I picked, but your pic has me second guessing. Congrats, those are both outstanding.
> 
> Here's the 710 with its new custom shoes, just to help me justify my pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this OEM mash or aftermarket?
> Thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## stipebst

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Any EU dealer with good prices? 
If yes please share a link


----------



## hooperman42

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Alpina GMT 4 ICE LEGACY with the blue and red inner colors silver dial pops.


----------



## yellowbear

Seastrong Diver 300 Auto


----------



## Derek80

My first post here, with my new Alpina. It's a very nice watch.


----------



## Luke B

Nice one, I just picked an Alpina up today myself.


Derek80 said:


> My first post here, with my new Alpina. It's a very nice watch.
> 
> View attachment 12702293


----------



## ddavidsonmd

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pro Diver

Popular watch...


----------



## glenn63

My 3 Alpina’s currently in my collection. Love them all and regard Alpina as a top luxury watch manufacturer.


----------



## SKOBR

Hi everyone, here is my awesome Alpina Seastrong (Black) with a beautiful vintage Lum. Enjoy. Cheers. 









Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## maaashowluvwach




----------



## MikeyMo34

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

One of my favorites









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

maaashowluvwach said:


> View attachment 12774731


Enjoyed the RFW while I had it.


----------



## maaashowluvwach

mitchjrj said:


> Enjoyed the RFW while I had it.


If I remember it correctly, I believe it was you that had the race for water but sold it and got a manufacture flyback chrono right? I like the flyback chrono but I just fell in love with the color and arrangement of the dial on this race for water every time I look at it.


----------



## mitchjrj

maaashowluvwach said:


> If I remember it correctly, I believe it was you that had the race for water but sold it and got a manufacture flyback chrono right? I like the flyback chrono but I just fell in love with the color and arrangement of the dial on this race for water every time I look at it.


Helluva memory. Yup, you're correct.


----------



## Tanker G1




----------



## Luke B

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Zealot




----------



## Barrister89

Just got mine


----------



## Blacktocomm

I just left the Alpina family. I am sad to have gotten rid of it because it was my favorite watch for awhile, but I am trying to cut down to a 3 watch rotation and the Alpina didn't make the cut.










So goodbye for now! Maybe I will join you guys again later.


----------



## nordwulf




----------



## Wutch

nordwulf said:


>


Love it. I'm keeping an eye out for a good deal on one of these - other than the rare occasion that I need to wear a suit, I think that I'd wear the heck out of it.


----------



## Tanker G1

nordwulf said:


>


Don't you have a black one as well? I seem to recall you getting black on bracelet from Amazon warehouse deal?


----------



## nordwulf

Tanker G1 said:


> Don't you have a black one as well? I seem to recall you getting black on bracelet from Amazon warehouse deal?


Yes, good memory. I got the black first and then found a good deal on the blue from Amazon as well. Both on bracelet. I thought I was only going to keep one but they each have their own personality so keeping both for now.


----------



## maaashowluvwach

nordwulf said:


> Yes, good memory. I got the black first and then found a good deal on the blue from Amazon as well. Both on bracelet. I thought I was only going to keep one but they each have their own personality so keeping both for now.


I like the color combination of the black dial more than the blue one. Very sharp look with the bracelet.


----------



## RayWatch

Startimer GMT Chronograph Automatic


----------



## atyl1972

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Hi everyone, I will post very soon when I receive my new Alpina, soooo looking forward to it.


----------



## peppelito

Seastrong Heritage Diver fitted with Classic style milanese mesh from watchgecko.com.


----------



## traczu

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Was thinking about new Alpina since I have sold my last one.


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Trying the Alpiner 4 Automatic today.


----------



## Luke B

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MAJJ

*Alpina Startimer Pilot Big Date Chronograph Military*; Ref.: _AL-372GR4FBS6_, with Monkey Swag Military Green Zulu PVD NATO strap
On the left Alpina genuine light brown leather strap with black buckle, comes with the watch, then Monkey Swag Black Zulu PVD NATO strap

Also in the pic Alpina NATO Strap Set with a twist:

Top Alpina genuine vintage dark brown leather strap with buckle
3 Alpina NATO nylon straps fitted with buckle; from top to bottom
A) The Rifles Regiment's Green, Red, Black, Red and Green NATO nylon strap
B) The Welch Regiment's White, Red and Green NATO nylon strap
C) The Blues and Royals Regiment's Dark Blue, Burgundy Red and Dark Blue NATO nylon strap
1 Bracelet/Strap Changing Tool
22mm width at the lug
Fits all Alpina 44mm diameter watches


----------



## MAJJ




----------



## reluctantsnowman




----------



## Barrister89

I bought this sailcloth/nylon strap for my Seastrong and I think I like it better than the stock rubber strap (which I like quite well too). It has a tight weave and I'm liking the look and feel of it.


----------



## twintop

My latest acquisition, the Alpiner4 Automatic


----------



## stipebst

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Wery nice

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

Alpiner 4 Automatic with blue sunday dial.


----------



## Robotaz

Are you guys paying close to MSRP for those blue Alpiner 4's?


----------



## debussychopin

Robotaz said:


> Are you guys paying close to MSRP for those blue Alpiner 4's?


No, the steel bracelet sporty models are about 700 dollars on jomashop


----------



## Robotaz

debussychopin said:


> No, the steel bracelet sporty models are about 700 dollars on jomashop


 Blue dial has been out of stock for a long time.


----------



## twintop

I got a 20% discount at an Alpina AD, now down to 11% :-( the white and black are still 20% off though ;-)
https://www.uhrenlounge.de/shop/ind...ner Collection/Modell/45880/AL-525NS5AQ6.html

Here's another shot of the Alpiner 4


----------



## korgath_of_barbaria

Pulled the trigger on an Alpina Seastrong today with eBays 20% off coupon. Will see if I like it once it shows up and post the obligatory pics of course.


----------



## heboil

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Any other strap ideas for the Glacier Blue Alpina 4? Here are a couple more...









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## ChronoTraveler

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



heboil said:


> Any other strap ideas for the Glacier Blue Alpina 4? Here are a couple more...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Looks great on that nato. I'm wearing mine on a brown leather strap with blue stitching from Martu:


----------



## twintop

Still on it's OEM strap, thinking of getting a mesh bracelet or maybe the OEM bracelet and brush the polished center links.


----------



## heboil

The OEM bracelet would be a slam dunk for me... but it is priced way too high as a post-purchase accessory.


----------



## grimmy

On a cheap bracelet, I just had to try to see how it looked. I have 2 more leather straps in the post I can't wait to try. I think I caught the bug.


----------



## twintop

snowy morning here in Belgium....sure hope this was the last one.


----------



## twintop




----------



## Gregger

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Love this one









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## horolicious

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

I asked Alpina center if they can service my watch and include GMT bezel insert.... They said NO









More watches on Instagram


----------



## heboil

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



horolicious said:


> I asked Alpina center if they can service my watch and include GMT bezel insert.... They said NO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More watches on Instagram


I wonder why...

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## heboil

Brown pilot strap with rivets...


----------



## Robotaz

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## gmiki

Hi Guys, Thinking about buying an Alpiner 4 but read in an other thread that there were issues with quality of Alpina watches ; hard to find enough review to tell if it's a real problem, so I thought I ask you whether you had any bad experience? 
I'm hesitating between Alpiner 4, Fortis cosmonauts / Flieger professional, and Hamilton Pilot day-date.. if anyone has an opinion on this, I would be glad to hear it
Thanks in advance!


----------



## twintop

Alpiner 4 on shark mesh bracelet


----------



## Robotaz

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## heboil

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

On a blue sailcloth.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop




----------



## Robotaz

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Twintop, you may have already said, but where did you get that mesh? I like how it looks at the lugs. The style matches perfectly.


----------



## heboil

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

A different mesh...









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## heboil

BTW, I love the pic and how it looks on that shark mesh. I had a shark mesh with a seatbelt clasp, but it didn't work at the lugs. The mesh kept hitting the case. My Milanese fits, but my shark didn't.



twintop said:


> View attachment 13005759


----------



## mkeric1




----------



## twintop

heboil said:


> BTW, I love the pic and how it looks on that shark mesh. I had a shark mesh with a seatbelt clasp, but it didn't work at the lugs. The mesh kept hitting the case. My Milanese fits, but my shark didn't.


Thanks, I had the same problem, I had to trim down the mesh a bit to make it fit ;-)

Here it is on the wrist


----------



## twintop

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



Robotaz said:


> Twintop, you may have already said, but where did you get that mesh? I like how it looks at the lugs. The style matches perfectly.


Sorry for the late reply, can't remember were I got this one, I think it was one from marketstraps. I had some problems fitting it to the Alpina, I had to trim down the mesh a bit with a file.


----------



## Robotaz

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

This lovely piece just joined the family. Two Alpinas now and I really like them both.


----------



## heboil

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



Robotaz said:


> This lovely piece just joined the family. Two Alpinas now and I really like them both.


Welcome to the Alpiner 4 club! Now, find us all a new wicked strap combo...

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



heboil said:


> Welcome to the Alpiner 4 club! Now, find us all a new wicked strap combo...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I doubt I'll be playing with straps much on this one. I like the leather it's on.

But I just want to say...Alpina has really surprised me. The two that I own now are great watches at stupidly-awesome prices.

I'm trying to think of something that come close to this Alpiner for the money and just can't. I really do enjoy Alpina and recommend them. Great watches, and they look so much better in real life than photos.


----------



## Robotaz

I think this watch is on par with Omega and Breitling easily. High quality piece, for sure.


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Really appreciating the Alpiner 4 - it's probably the one I'm wearing most of the time. Robust construction that feels even more solid due to its weight, detailed finishing and perfect bezel action.









I'm always wearing on a Martu but I'm considering a Hirsch performance for it. Any suggestions?


----------



## heboil

ChronoTraveler said:


> Really appreciating the Alpiner 4 - it's probably the one I'm wearing most of the time. Robust construction that feels even more solid due to its weight, detailed finishing and perfect bezel action.
> 
> View attachment 13022163
> 
> 
> I'm always wearing on a Martu but I'm considering a Hirsch performance for it. Any suggestions?


I have a blue Borealis rubber on the way. I have been thinking of the Hirsch Robby... not sure about the lug to case distance for that.

Sent from my Moto X Play using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

Congrats Robotaz, here's mine saying hello


----------



## heboil

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Today's combo...









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## heboil

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

And another today...










Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Tried a new combo today:


----------



## Robotaz

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## Luke B

ChronoTraveler said:


> Tried a new combo today:
> 
> View attachment 13038535


I like it, tbh, anything combo really goes with the right outfit!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## heboil

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

On a Eulit perlon...









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

On a generic pilot strap. If anyone knows a place to source an affordable replacement band for the deployant - I believe it's 50mm/144mm - please PM me.


----------



## RC65

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



Robotaz said:


>


I just can't get over how much I like that Alpiner 4. My preferences have me leaning in the direction of the blue dial, but regardless of color, I love the styling of that watch. Interestingly, I have seen it both live and in pics with the stainless bracelet (which is the way I typically prefer my watches), and it really loses something in the translation for me...not sure why, but it's pretty notable.


----------



## heboil

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Trying some new shoes...









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## heboil

Thoughts on the Erika MN strap?


----------



## Robotaz

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## Barge

*A few I liked from Baselworld*

Some Alpina's from Baselworld.


----------



## Robotaz

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

They need to just bite the bullet and go to ceramic bezels. The aluminum just looks cheap IMO.


----------



## RC65

Heboil, for what it's worth, I think the brown leather looked better than either of the two that you display. There's something about the brown and blue together, with those twisted lugs, that just looks "right" to me.



heboil said:


> Thoughts on the Erika MN strap?
> 
> View attachment 13078231


----------



## RC65

*Re: A few I liked from Baselworld*

Thanks for the Baselworld pics.

I have no use for a GMT, but I do like that they're offering that great orange bezel with a small date...I know they've offered the orange bezel before with the large date at the 6 o'clock position, but much prefer the smaller date. May have to give this one some thought.



Barge said:


> Some Alpina's from Baselworld.


----------



## Jonas_85

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Dusted off my little Alpina today. Took it off the bracelet and put it on the Alpina rubber. Forgot how much I liked this watch. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoTraveler

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Great combos on the Alpiner 4. I've been thinking of a strap that would look great on this watch: the Bulang & Sons Diablo.

There are two versions, standard and rally. I would love to see the standard, but it's a bit hard to justify the price tag.



















There's a seller in my country that has great straps, and two in particular might look good too - it's called "Darth Maul", with both normal and minimal stitching (1st and 2nd pics, respectively):


----------



## heboil

Tried the Sunstar Pilot on a couple of options today. Love the MN strap... not sure on the bracelet.


----------



## Dave Matison

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

I've watched this brand for years. What's a good place to buy in the U.S.?


----------



## Robotaz

Dave Matison said:


> I've watched this brand for years. What's a good place to buy in the U.S.?


http://alpinawatches.com/alpina-watches/retailer-locator/

Maybe AZ Fine Time.


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Alpiner 4 on a different strap (blue petroleum leather):


----------



## watchimus

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Origo_DK

Love the Alpine 4, so fresh. Unfortunately the 44mm is a tad too big for me.


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Origo_DK said:


> Love the Alpine 4, so fresh. Unfortunately the 44mm is a tad too big for me.


I got mine on an impulse trade and enjoyed way much more than I thought. In fact, every time I wear it, I appreciate it more.

That said, it's really big. It's even a tiny too big for me, although not as much as the pictures suggest. This would be a perfect daily watch if it were 40mm.


----------



## tysonmax

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Switched from the rubber strap and I think I found the perfect look for the vintage lume.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dshirts74

.........Just a hint of green.....


----------



## Fatboi_ET

New arrival. Slightly old pictures!


----------



## Drudge

Not here yet but I have this stunning Startimer en route. Picture credit to *WatchPaper*


----------



## mitchjrj

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Alpiner Manufacture Flyback on PhenomeNATO blue...


----------



## Drudge

Wish I could properly capture the beautiful grey sunburst dial but cellphone pic will have to do for now. Also big thanks to the brave UPS driver who braved tornado warnings and hail to deliver my watch today, lol.


----------



## heboil

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

On an Erika MN.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregger

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Love this one









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Topspin917

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## Drudge




----------



## Cheddar

Recent acquisition for a good price. I like the design of the quartz Startimer better than the automatic, so I was happy to find this.


----------



## bearcats7777

On Wrist Today - *Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT Business Hours* - I've always appreciated Alpina's aesthetics but every-time I wear this watch I love it more & more!


----------



## yankeexpress

bearcats7777 said:


> View attachment 13216697
> 
> 
> On Wrist Today - *Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT Business Hours* - I've always appreciated Alpina's aesthetics but every-time I wear this watch I love it more & more!


Me too!


----------



## Humbucking

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



tysonmax said:


> Switched from the rubber strap and I think I found the perfect look for the vintage lume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is classy!


----------



## bearcats7777

On Wrist Today - *Alpina Seastrong Diver 300 Chrono*


----------



## Topspin917




----------



## Onewatchhh

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearcats7777

On The Wrist Today - *ALPINA Adventure Extreme Sailing Ltd.*


----------



## yankeexpress

Bargain priced new True-GMT with ETA-2893 and added module for quickset 12-hour hand.

Date changes at GMT midnight for aviators who need correct GMT Date.


----------



## Drudge




----------



## RayWatch

Alpina Startimer GMT Automatic Chronograph


----------



## Drudge




----------



## Topspin917




----------



## Topspin917

On a black/gray Nato today


----------



## Shark29er

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

What is that watch?!?! It is really interesting.


----------



## Topspin917

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



Shark29er said:


> What is that watch?!?! It is really interesting.


If your question is about the watch in the post immediately preceding yours, it's the Seastrong Diver Heritage.


----------



## Topspin917

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



Shark29er said:


> What is that watch?!?! It is really interesting.


If your question is about the watch in the post immediately preceding yours, it's the Seastrong Diver Heritage.


----------



## antsio100

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Alpina Alpiner Chronograph 4 "Race For Water" Limited Edition


----------



## Parkgate




----------



## twintop

Finally back after being away for 3 months at the Alpina Service Center, my Alpina Alpiner4


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Tried a tropic rubber strap yesterday with the Alpiner 4 and liked the results a lot:


----------



## twintop

Alpiner4 Glacier Blue to start the week


----------



## maaashowluvwach

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

The more I see that Alpiner 4 in glacier blue, the more I like it. I'm usually not a blue dial kind of guy, but I think that blue sunburst dial with the minimalist steel bezel insert with a little touch of red is an attractive combination.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoTraveler

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



maaashowluvwach said:


> The more I see that Alpiner 4 in glacier blue, the more I like it. I'm usually not a blue dial kind of guy, but I think that blue sunburst dial with the minimalist steel bezel insert with a little touch of red is an attractive combination.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Believe me, it's a solid watch that looks even better on the wrist. Somehow, it's very hard to photograph it properly: you either capture the sunburst dial or the skin bezel. The light will darken the dial if you manage to capture the bezel, while it glows too much if you focus on the dial.


----------



## twintop




----------



## cel4145

My Alpiner 4 GMT and Startimer Pilot


----------



## rickpal14

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*









AlpinerX on a NATO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop




----------



## heady91

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Just got this a few days ago 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## Robotaz

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

I love this watch. Alpina just has a special way of making crystals and dials look so special in person.


----------



## rickpal14

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*









Alpina AlpinerX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LosAngelesTimer




----------



## yankeexpress

Wow! Amazing deal today, eBay had a bunch of these True GMT new for $458 including shipping!


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

superfluous post. misread what i was replying to.


----------



## yankeexpress

LosAngelesTimer said:


> Guess I'm a little too late. No Alpina GMTs currently on Amazon for under $800. At under $500, I would've gotten over my concerns about size.


Made a mistake...I meant eBay (not Amazon), corrected the earlier post. Apologize for my error.

15% off ended at 8pm PDT.


----------



## Topspin917




----------



## Robotaz

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

^^^ Sweet! I love the field diver effect. Hamilton, Alpina, and Longines do them well.


----------



## nevermind

These watches are so under appreciated...I love them!


----------



## twintop

If anyone is interested in an Alpiner, time to check out Massdrop
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/alpina-alpiner-automatic-watch


----------



## twintop

Starting the week with the Alpiner4


----------



## Topspin917

Trying the Diver Heritage on shark mesh. I like the look but the mesh is 20mm and the lugs are 21mm so there's a gap which bothers me a little bit. If I were going to consistently wear it on mesh, I'd spread some of the top (spring bar) loops slightly to reduce that gap.









Gotta love that domed crystal!


----------



## ericheng

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Alpina 4 GMT









Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## petesavva

I wear the dark blue heritage diver. LOVE IT. one of the better watches i've owned in the last few years.


----------



## twintop

Alpiner4 Glacier Blue


----------



## twintop

Alpina Alpiner4


----------



## droozel




----------



## Robotaz

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

I now have three Startimers. Manufacture,7750 bicompax, and quartz. I love all three. Incredible value.


----------



## mostlygone

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

First Alpina arrived yesterday!


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Automatic Sunstar AL-525GB4S6B









Alpina Startimer Pilot Navy Big Date AL-280NS4S6B









Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BGR4S6 on a Hirsch Liberty strap









Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BS4S6B








​


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Chronograph Camo Dial AL372BGMLY4FBS6 on an aftermarket strap







​


----------



## Robotaz

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Startimer time. They're good watches.


----------



## Robotaz

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## twintop

Alpina Alpiner4 Glacier Blue


----------



## yankeexpress

This new Glacier Blue from Gnomon came on an oyster deployant bracelet


----------



## twintop

Quick wrist shot of the Alpiner4


----------



## twintop

Monday essentials


----------



## Topspin917




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## staffnsnake

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

My Startimer chronograph, picked up at a closing down sale at the jeweller down the street last Monday. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Topspin917

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## twintop




----------



## twintop




----------



## twintop




----------



## twintop

Quick pocketshot with the Alpina Alpiner4


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BS4S6B







​


----------



## twintop

Trying a different combo on the Alpiner4 today


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Onewatchhh

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Alpina no.3... 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scooter McTavish

My new Startimer.


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## tycdavd




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BGR4S6







​


----------



## twintop

Alpina Alpiner4


----------



## heboil

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

And my Alpiner 4...









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Topspin917

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## twintop

Alpiner4 on shark mesh


----------



## twintop

Starting the new month with the Alpiner4


----------



## twintop

Alpiner4 on a cold sunday morning


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Automatic Sunstar AL-525GB4S6B







​


----------



## cel4145

trying a low indoor light shot with my phone. Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## cairoanan

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Startimer AL240BS4S6 on maratac two piece nato









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

4 GMT










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

Using my laptop as a big 'ol (relatively speaking) softbox...









Alpiner Manufacturer Flyback Chronograph.


----------



## twintop

Alpiner4 to start the week


----------



## cairoanan

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Alpina Alpiner AL-525S4E6


----------



## Gregger

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Big snow coming









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



Gregger said:


> Big snow coming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Nice! Does the crown dig into your wrist at all? Been thinking of picking up a pilot watch, and one of these is on my shortlist. Just not sure if the crown will dig or not.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Gregger

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



raheelc said:


> Nice! Does the crown dig into your wrist at all? Been thinking of picking up a pilot watch, and one of these is on my shortlist. Just not sure if the crown will dig or not.
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


No, my wrist is 7.25" in summer and a little less in winter....fits great and crown is good.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



Gregger said:


> No, my wrist is 7.25" in summer and a little less in winter....fits great and crown is good.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Thanks, I have a 7 inch wrist. What size case does this have? 44mm?

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BS4S6B







​


----------



## twintop

Alpiner4 Glacier Blue


----------



## Gregger

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Regulator









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc

I have an Alpina Startimer 99mg limited edition incoming, and was looking to pick up a few straps for it. Wanted to confirm, the Startimer has a 22mm lug width, correct?


----------



## heboil

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

On the stock leather...









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregger

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

LE









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Camouflage Chronograph AL372BGMLY4FBS6







​


----------



## twintop




----------



## twintop

Quick wrist check while being stuck in traffic.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BS4S6B







​


----------



## twintop




----------



## malach ra

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Auto regulator.









Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## PixlPutterMan

Bracelet in route...


----------



## heboil

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

On canvas...









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



heboil said:


> On canvas...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Stunning combo!!!


----------



## twintop

Alpiner4


----------



## raheelc

PixlPutterMan said:


> Bracelet in route...


How do you like this? Been eyeing it for a while. Also, where did you purchase the bracelet? Found one that's on the strap, but think I'd like to have the bracelet too.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## heboil

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Thanks 


twintop said:


> Stunning combo!!!


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## cel4145

Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT on the wrist today.


----------



## twintop

NEW ARRIVAL - Alpina Startimer Automatic


----------



## raheelc

twintop said:


> NEW ARRIVAL - Alpina Startimer Automatic
> 
> View attachment 13695849


Very nice! Is that a blue dial? I picked up the limited edition Startimer 99mg version, which was supposed to have a navy blue dial, but it looked more gray in person, so returned it. And just picked up one of the new Shadow line references with a dark gray dial, but looks more brownish than gray lol. What's the reference for this one? I'm wondering if my eyes are off, or if the descriptions that Alpina puts out are off.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## heboil

I am guessing that is also a 44mm?


twintop said:


> NEW ARRIVAL - Alpina Startimer Automatic
> 
> View attachment 13695849


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

New Startimer Shadow line that was just announced. Does the dial look more brownish than gray to anyone except me?









Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## twintop

According to Alpina it's a dark Navy blue dial, but that's only visible in some lighting. Most of the times it looks dark grey. And yes it's a 44mm case, but it wears smaller than the measurements suggest.
Here's a shot with natural light outdoors. The blue is more the AR than the dial.


----------



## twintop

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



raheelc said:


> New Startimer Shadow line that was just announced. Does the dial look more brownish than gray to anyone except me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


Yes it's got a brown tint to it, gorgeous piece though. I'm really liking the gold plated shadow line Startimer.


----------



## raheelc

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



twintop said:


> Yes it's got a brown tint to it, gorgeous piece though. I'm really liking the gold plated shadow line Startimer.


Thanks, I'm not feeling the dial color though, so I've put this one up for sale. May try and pick up the blue dialed Shadow Startimer if I can find an actual picture of it first.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## raheelc

twintop said:


> According to Alpina it's a dark Navy blue dial, but that's only visible in some lighting. Most of the times it looks dark grey. And yes it's a 44mm case, but it wears smaller than the measurements suggest.
> Here's a shot with natural light outdoors. The blue is more the AR than the dial.
> 
> View attachment 13699875


Thanks. I feel like Alpina's descriptions of their dial colors are not the most accurate lol.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## JohnnyKarate




----------



## twintop

Startimer Automatic


----------



## IAvictorinox

At a Medical College holiday party... a PhD needs to give these big-diver-wearing MDs a lesson in class and moderation. Here’s the Alpiner 4 on black leather!


----------



## twintop

Startimer again


----------



## heboil

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Sunburst.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



heboil said:


> Sunburst.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Does the color of the dial change according to surrounding light? Found this at a pretty good price, but not sure how the dial color will look in person. And also the lack micro adjustments in the bracelet.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Automatic Sunstar AL-525GB4S6B







​


----------



## JohnnyKarate

hongkongtaipan said:


> Alpina Startimer Pilot Automatic Sunstar AL-525GB4S6B
> 
> View attachment 13704569
> ​


Very nice. Does that bracelet taper ?


----------



## Tanker G1

I thought this turned out pretty neat this morning:


----------



## heboil

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



raheelc said:


> Does the color of the dial change according to surrounding light? Found this at a pretty good price, but not sure how the dial color will look in person. And also the lack micro adjustments in the bracelet.
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


Hi there.

Yes, the dial changes based on the light coming into it. The color can go from dark blue/navy to a duller blue. It isn't terribly sunbursty as the color is pretty dark... which I like. I have had other sunburst dials that were over the top... which this one isn't.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

JohnnyKarate said:


> Very nice. Does that bracelet taper ?


No, but it is comfortable, nonetheless. I have a Glycine Combat 6 Classic with a non-tapering bracelet, but it is not comfortable. So I am quite pleased with this one. BTW, I also have a Alpina Startimer AL-372BS4S6B with the same non-tapering bracelet and it also wears well.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Duplicate


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Duplicate


----------



## twintop

Alpina Alpiner4


----------



## Olyeller68

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

4 GMT










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



raheelc said:


> Does the color of the dial change according to surrounding light? Found this at a pretty good price, but not sure how the dial color will look in person. And also the lack micro adjustments in the bracelet.


Glacier Blue Color does vary depending on light. Gorgeous watch. Got a small discount from Gnomon.


----------



## cairoanan

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## twintop

Wearing the Startimer today!!


----------



## Dowantwatches

My first Alpina has just arrived, new-to-me Alpiner 41.5 chrono. The blue dial is stunning!


----------



## twintop




----------



## twintop

Alpiner4


----------



## twintop

Alpiner4 again


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Camouflage Chronograph AL372MLY4FBS6 on a Hirsch Liberty strap







​


----------



## twintop

Startimer today


----------



## twintop




----------



## Robotaz

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## twintop




----------



## Drudge




----------



## Wheeeee

Starting big date chrono


----------



## twintop




----------



## Robotaz

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

^^^ Here's a two-fer


----------



## Olyeller68

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

4 GMT










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## mydemise

Alpina Alpiner 4 - Just got this beauty in the mail today!


----------



## heboil

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

On a Brady Sailcloth.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Camouflage Chronograph AL372MLY4FBS6







​


----------



## Drudge




----------



## twintop




----------



## twintop

Alpiner4


----------



## PAMster

Love the mesh strap on this watch, well done! I will try one on my Alpiner 4 too and post a photo.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BGR4S6 on a Hirsch brown leather strap







​


----------



## twintop




----------



## twintop

Alpiner4


----------



## anabuki

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



alls3rvice said:


> The limited edition (50 pcs) has to have the green paint on the second, yours is red painted. Hm.


Really?


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Robotaz

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## Robotaz

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## vlax10

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

New acquisition here

Alpina Seastrong Diver 300










Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Navy Big Date AL-280NS4S6B







​


----------



## twintop

Alpina Startimer Automatic


----------



## twintop

Alpiner4


----------



## yankeexpress

My Glacier Blue came on this oyster


----------



## heboil

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



vlax10 said:


> New acquisition here
> 
> Alpina Seastrong Diver 300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


Looks a bit like the Tudor Pelagos.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## PAMster

I realise the Alpiner 4 from Alpina's new "Shadow Line" is not everybody's cup of tea but I think it's a cool stealthy looking watch if you're into that sort of inconspicuous design. 
Kudos go out to a previous poster who inspired me to mount a mesh strap on this watch which looks much better than the stock leather strap.


----------



## PixlPutterMan

New bezel for the race for water, took a ton of mod work to fit it.


----------



## Cndags

PixlPutterMan said:


> New bezel for the race for water, took a ton of mod work to fit it.


Wow this looks great! You make the mod bezel yourself? Or had it done outside?

I'm looking at replacing my alpiner 4 GMT bezel with a standard 60 minute bezel from the non gmt line. Was wondering where to have this done?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PixlPutterMan

I got the bezel from Alpina, didn't quite fit so it took some patience and a dremel


----------



## twintop




----------



## Robotaz

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



















@robotazky


----------



## semechka.y

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



Robotaz said:


> @robotazky


I always wondered why it is so difficult to make a watch with matching dial and date window. Alpina managed to solve this

Надіслано від мого SM-G935F, використовуючи Tapatalk


----------



## twintop




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Mid-day switch to Alpina Startimer Pilot Automatic Sunstar AL-525GB4S6B














​


----------



## anabuki

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## mydemise

I absolutely love this watch. I'm actually thinking of getting another Alpina soon...


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## twintop




----------



## twintop




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Navy Big Date AL-280NS4S6B







​


----------



## heboil

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Back on the leather.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

I've got a blue dial Alpiner on the way. This will be my second. Hopefully my house won't fall apart this time and force me to sell it.

@robotazky


----------



## marsavius

Bought from a member here. Love this watch. Aplina Big Date Chrono.


----------



## Robotaz

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*










@robotazky


----------



## twintop

Startimer Automatic









@stefandr59


----------



## Robotaz

twintop said:


> Startimer Automatic
> 
> View attachment 13881749
> 
> 
> @stefandr59


I love your Alpina, Stefan. It's a beautiful watch.

@robotazky


----------



## heboil

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Today's wrist company.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## PixlPutterMan

On Steinhart pilot leather..


----------



## appleb

Here's my Startimer Pilot


----------



## twintop

Thanks Robotaz here's another shot of the Startimer Automatic


----------



## Robotaz

twintop said:


> Thanks Robotaz here's another shot of the Startimer Automatic
> 
> View attachment 13890383


The blue really pops! And please call me Rob. 

@robotazky


----------



## bbrou33

Just got this Seastrong 300


----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## twintop

Alpiner4 to start the week


----------



## BRN

I knew it would be dangerous to peruse through all 80+ pages of this thread. Now I have my first Alpina, a Seastrong Heritage Diver, on the way. Photos to come later this week.


----------



## Topspin917

BRN said:


> I knew it would be dangerous to peruse through all 80+ pages of this thread. Now I have my first Alpina, a Seastrong Heritage Diver, on the way. Photos to come later this week.


Congratulations on your new acquisition...great choice! I hope you like and enjoy yours as much as I do mine.


----------



## Robotaz

BRN said:


> I knew it would be dangerous to peruse through all 80+ pages of this thread. Now I have my first Alpina, a Seastrong Heritage Diver, on the way. Photos to come later this week.


It's really hard to beat the quality and uniqueness of Alpina at the prices they can be found these days.

I've become a really big fan, and owner of 3 myself.


----------



## BRN

Topspin917 said:


> Congratulations on your new acquisition...great choice! I hope you like and enjoy yours as much as I do mine.
> 
> View attachment 13903865


I have to admit, your photos helped seal the deal!


----------



## BRN

Robotaz said:


> It's really hard to beat the quality and uniqueness of Alpina at the prices they can be found these days.
> 
> I've become a really big fan, and owner of 3 myself.


Quality at a great price is what I keep hearing to describe Alpina. Really looking forward to joining the club.


----------



## Topspin917

BRN said:


> I have to admit, your photos helped seal the deal!


Glad I could help with your trip down the Alpina rabbit hole. Over the last few years I've owned 6 different Alpina watches and still have a Startimer along with the Heritage so I echo what Robotaz said about quality and value. Post some pics when it arrives.


----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## twintop

Quick wrist shot with the Alpiner4


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Camouflage Chronograph AL372MLY4FBS6







​


----------



## vlax10

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Seastrong Diver 300










Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Topspin917

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Chronograph Beige Dial AL-371BG4S6







​


----------



## hongkongtaipan

I'm staying with my new Alpina Startimer Pilot Chronograph Beige Dial AL-371BG4S6 for another day. I am enamored of it, partly because it's new 
but also because it is a little different from my other Alpina Startimers.







​


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## twintop




----------



## BRN

Finally getting around to posting a photo of the newest member of my collection.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BGR4S6 on a Hirsch Liberty strap







​


----------



## Buschyfor3

BRN said:


> Finally getting around to posting a photo of the newest member of my collection.
> 
> View attachment 13926673


How does the rubber strap on that one feel? It looks pretty substantial/thick in photos, but is it comfortable and supple?

EDIT: forgot to say... looks nice and congrats!!


----------



## Buschyfor3

Duplicate post.


----------



## BRN

Buschyfor3 said:


> How does the rubber strap on that one feel? It looks pretty substantial/thick in photos, but is it comfortable and supple?
> 
> EDIT: forgot to say... looks nice and congrats!!


So the rubber strap is of high quality and I do find it to be comfortable. Having said that, I've never been a fan of rubber straps so I will be looking to replace it with leather soon.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

I'm wearing another Alpina Startimer today - the Alpina Startimer Pilot Automatic Sunstar AL-525GB4S6B







​


----------



## bk_market

hongkongtaipan said:


> Alpina Startimer Pilot Chronograph Beige Dial AL-371BG4S6
> 
> View attachment 13920837
> ​


Pretty watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wutch

This arrived today, bought from another WUS member. Now to look in to some strap options...


----------



## BRN

Wutch said:


> This arrived today, bought from another WUS member. Now to look in to some strap options...


Congrats on your new Alpina and welcome to the Heritage Diver Club! It looks great!


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Back to my latest purchase today: Alpina Startimer Pilot Chronograph Beige Dial AL-371BG4S6







​


----------



## twintop

Alpiner4


----------



## heboil

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Back on steel.










Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop




----------



## Robotaz

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*










@robotazky


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Chronograph Beige Dial AL-371BG4S6







​


----------



## Robotaz

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*










@robotazky


----------



## twintop

No monday blues with the Alpina Alpiner4


----------



## Topspin917




----------



## heboil

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Today.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## FloridaSam

I picked up this 1000m Extreme last weekend. Its a LOT of watch.















[/url]


----------



## kinglee

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

I received my Alpina 4 Thursday and so far it is +3 seconds total. It's a gorgeous watch.










Sent using a TRS-80 with a Hayes 300 baud modem over POTS.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Camouflage Chronograph AL372MLY4FBS6 on a Hirsch Liberty strap







​


----------



## yankeexpress

Making a 7750/SW500 chrono look somewhat svelte is a difficult design problem that Alpina has done well here:


----------



## heboil

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Blue Alpiner 4.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Topspin917

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

View attachment 13998459


----------



## victarro




----------



## twintop

Alpiner4


----------



## heboil

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

On an Erika's Originals.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BGR4S6







​


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BS4S6B







​


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## Drudge




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## twintop

Alpiner4 on mesh and on vintage leather


----------



## MIsparty

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Startimer on Erikas original








Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Been cleaning this one up. It belonged to my grandfather, if I had to guess I'd say it's at least sixty years old.

Alpina De Luxe

Hand winder, doesn't hack. Starts right up when wound and seems to keep decent time.



















When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Gregger

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Startimer









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Silvek

Loving all the Alpiner 4's on this thread and glad to be a part of the club. What a great and high quality piece.


----------



## twintop

Alpiner4


----------



## MC88

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

In only wish they made a few more models under the 44mm 52 L2L that Alpina really seems to like.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



MC88 said:


> In only wish they made a few more models under the 44mm 52 L2L that Alpina really seems to like.


There are a few...


----------



## MC88

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Yes sir I had that Alpina Chrono in Black. One of the few watches I really regret flipping. Nicely sized at 41.5mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Finally got a strap on this one.










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Topspin917

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## heboil

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Yesterday...










Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Pepas

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Seastrong Heritage.









Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## twintop




----------



## twintop

Alpiner4


----------



## MC88

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Any shots of the Alpina Seastrong Heritage cream dial in the wild? I am considering acquiring one to return to Alpina ownership.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

My newest Alpina. I put it on an aftermarket strap until I get up the nerve to slice through the OEM strap to size it.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

I also have this one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

Startimer


----------



## twintop




----------



## fargelios

Alpina Startimer Pilot Heritage


----------



## BRN

fargelios said:


> Alpina Startimer Pilot Heritage


Holy cow, that is a beautiful watch!


----------



## PixlPutterMan

My travel buddy


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Camouflage Chronograph AL372BGMLY4FBS6







​


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Mid-day switch to Alpina Startimer Pilot Navy Big Date AL-280NS4S6B







​


----------



## twintop




----------



## twintop




----------



## yankeexpress

Fasten your seatbelts, as we dive into a ton of pics of this spectacular Alpina below.

Have had this GMT for awhile and recently realized I had not photographed it alone, only in the group of its siblings


----------



## twintop




----------



## Topspin917




----------



## Topspin917




----------



## twintop




----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## twintop




----------



## twintop




----------



## twintop




----------



## twintop




----------



## twintop

Alpiner4


----------



## twintop




----------



## kinglee

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

4










Sent using a TRS-80 with a Hayes 300 baud modem over POTS.


----------



## TedG954




----------



## twintop




----------



## caktaylor

I finally got around to sizing the OEM strap last night. It took me about an hour to get the pins to stick in the smaller side of the clasp.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

View attachment 14163855


----------



## Topspin917




----------



## PixlPutterMan

Never get tired of this one


----------



## twintop




----------



## Topspin917

twintop said:


> View attachment 14170145


Dial color + strap color = Killer Combo!


----------



## Topspin917




----------



## semechka.y

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Here's my AlpinerX









Надіслано від мого SM-G935F, використовуючи Tapatalk


----------



## Ted Rzad

Topspin917 said:


> View attachment 14177537


That's a looker. Love the internal bezel. Current model?

Correction: should've looked it up first! Seastrong Diver Heritage now on list 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*










Alpiner X again today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Chronograph Beige Dial AL-371BG4S6







​


----------



## twintop




----------



## twintop




----------



## Dr_zoidberg_md

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Startimer 40mm. A few months old and still unworn.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## taegel9

Love my Alpiner 4.


----------



## toph

This ones long gone but great value preowned and their service was excellent


----------



## Topspin917




----------



## Topspin917




----------



## twintop

Alpiner4


----------



## twintop

Startimer


----------



## vlax10

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Seastrong Diver 300










Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

Alpiner4


----------



## ooshaugh1




----------



## hongkongtaipan

​


----------



## PixlPutterMan

Mine says hello



taegel9 said:


> Love my Alpiner 4.


----------



## PAMster




----------



## twintop




----------



## Rojote

Seastrong GMT


----------



## PixlPutterMan

Rojote said:


> Seastrong GMT


Woah, never seen one of those before, LOVE IT.

........and now I want it


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer


----------



## twintop




----------



## twintop




----------



## crakkajakka15

twintop said:


> View attachment 14297825


Awesome!


----------



## kinglee

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

It seems like there are only 4 or of us posting here. But who cares. Got a new blue leather strap for mine.










Sent using a TRS-80 with a Hayes 300 baud modem over POTS.


----------



## BRN

_Seastrong Heritage_


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Nicocamp353

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Camo 4 life! Hahah









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

Alpiner4


----------



## marsavius

New (to me) from a great seller here at WUS:


----------



## PAMster




----------



## BRN

Absolutely love this watch.

_Seastrong Heritage_


----------



## Raylan

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

I used to own one.

First week the hands came off.

Might've been a fluke, but it soured me on the brand.


----------



## yankeexpress

For those days when only a Big grey Alpina will do....



....and for those other days...


----------



## Vinel

One of my favorite divers, one of the thinness rated for 300m.


----------



## PixlPutterMan

Anyone had any luck with aftermarket 22mm oyster bracelets or replacement clasps? I would like a little more security than the butterfly on my Alpiner 4 Chrono


----------



## twintop




----------



## vlax10

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Seastrong Diver 300










Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Tanker G1




----------



## usclassic




----------



## PixlPutterMan

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



vlax10 said:


> Seastrong Diver 300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


Is that a butterfly clasp too?


----------



## vlax10

Yes, the bracelet is with the butterfly clasp and overall quality is outstanding.


----------



## PixlPutterMan

vlax10 said:


> Yes, the bracelet is with the butterfly clasp and overall quality is outstanding.


I just dont get how that makes a good diver, I really wish Alpina offered a standard fold over clasp. I love mine but its too easy to bump it open.


----------



## vlax10

PixlPutterMan said:


> I just dont get how that makes a good diver, I really wish Alpina offered a standard fold over clasp. I love mine but its too easy to bump it open.


You are right, it's not the best solution for the diver watch, certainly not appropriate for the watch's purpose, but I like it anyway.


----------



## PAMster




----------



## PixlPutterMan

vlax10 said:


> You are right, it's not the best solution for the diver watch, certainly not appropriate for the watch's purpose, but I like it anyway.


Im dead set on finding a way to swap a clasp on there or find a different bracelet who's endlinks fit


----------



## twintop

Startimer Automatic


----------



## twintop




----------



## twintop

Wearing the Alpina Startimer Automatic again today


----------



## twintop

Up close with the Startimer Automatic


----------



## usclassic

Arrived today. Took out two full and one half link for 7.5 inch wrist. Comfy....

























But the biggest surprise I have had in a while came after dark when I saw this totally unexpected.....









lume!


----------



## twintop

Startimer Automatic


----------



## twintop

Alpiner4


----------



## usclassic

Update for 7.5 inch wrist took out the other half link and put in a whole link. Looks much better at the clasp as it is even on both sides now and fits better too.


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## andyk8




----------



## twintop

Startimer Classic Chronograph


----------



## twintop

Startimer Classic Chronograph


----------



## Parkgate




----------



## system11

I do not know what model this is and believe the age is in the 80s somewhere, bought on Ebay and arrived today. It wasn't sold as having been serviced, it runs well time-wise and the sweep works but the chrono counters kind of go to sleep so it definitely needs it. Have mentioned this to the seller but there's zero chance of me asking to return it, this thing is beautiful.


----------



## twintop

Startimer to kick the monday blues


----------



## twintop

Startimer Classic Chronograph


----------



## Rojote

My first Alpina. Lots of nice details.


----------



## twintop

Startimer Automatic


----------



## twintop

Caseback shot of the Startimer Classic Chronograph


----------



## twintop




----------



## twintop

Took out the Alpiner4 today


----------



## twintop




----------



## twintop

Alpina Startimer Automatic


----------



## Drudge




----------



## BRN

*Seastrong Heritage*


----------



## twintop

Alpiner4


----------



## PixlPutterMan

Does anyone else own Alpina? Its like the same 8 people posting the same watches  lol


----------



## bigjaymofo

Just picked this up at a Citizen store in an outlet mall for 50% off...


----------



## BRN

_Seastrong Heritage_


----------



## BRN

PixlPutterMan said:


> Does anyone else own Alpina? Its like the same 8 people posting the same watches  lol


It seems this thread flies under the radar, just like Alpina. I enjoy the photos all the same, even if there are only 8 Alpina owners out there. lol


----------



## Maxmoro

My new startimer chrono reverse panda!


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Drudge




----------



## pekshn89

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Red








Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

Startimer Classic Chronograph


----------



## twintop

Startimer Automatic


----------



## twintop

Startimer Classic Chronograph


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## twintop

Startimer Automatic


----------



## twintop




----------



## twintop




----------



## twintop




----------



## twintop




----------



## twintop




----------



## j111dja

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Love the brand.


----------



## twintop

Startimer Automatic


----------



## Nottastalker

PixlPutterMan said:


> Im dead set on finding a way to swap a clasp on there or find a different bracelet who's endlinks fit


If you ever buy another let me know, I will buy the old bracelet


----------



## twintop




----------



## twintop

Startimer Automatic









Startimer Classic Chronograph


----------



## twintop




----------



## antsio100




----------



## dumpweed




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## twintop




----------



## fargelios

Pilot Heritage


----------



## twintop

Startimer Automatic


----------



## Gregger

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Regulation today









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios




----------



## BRN

fargelios said:


> View attachment 14551235


Finally got the chance to try this watch on at an AD this morning.

Wow, it is a beauty! Surprisingly it wears much smaller than the 42mm case would lead you to believe since the lug to lug is only 45mm. The only downside is the massive 23mm strap.

I'm actually saving up for a Tudor BB58 at the moment, otherwise I would have purchased it right then and there. I won't deny it though, I can't stop thinking about it even 12 hours later!


----------



## BRN

_Seastrong Heritage_


----------



## kinglee

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

I've been neglecting my Alpina lately.










Sent using a TRS-80 with a Hayes 300 baud modem over POTS.


----------



## Parkgate




----------



## twintop

Alpina Alpiner4


----------



## TheToeCutter

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*








my very first Alpina. What's beauty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



TheToeCutter said:


> my very first Alpina. What's beauty.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice piece, love the orange hand! Welcome to the Alpina club. Can you tell me what the five circles above the Alpina logo are?


----------



## fargelios

Friday The 13th


----------



## BenWriter

My little collection 😋


----------



## BRN

*Seastrong Heritage*


----------



## Nicocamp353

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

I used to have a military inspired alpina. Gave it to my cousin. Definitely a nice watch for your money

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## foxzone

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



kinglee said:


> I've been neglecting my Alpina lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent using a TRS-80 with a Hayes 300 baud modem over POTS.


I am thinking to buy this watch. How does its 44mm size fitting you? I have 7.25 wrist and I afraid if its too big.


----------



## yankeexpress

7.5 inch wrist. Fits great. Nice bracelet too


----------



## foxzone

Thanks. I am really close to pull the trigger.


----------



## mydemise




----------



## twintop

Alpina Startimer Automatic


----------



## nets

fargelios said:


> Friday The 13th
> View attachment 14699233


Very nice. You know ref. number?


----------



## BRN

nets said:


> Very nice. You know ref. number?


Taken from the Alpina Website: _*AL-555N4H6*_


----------



## BRN

All this talk about the Coronavirus got me in the mood for a good read.


----------



## twintop

Alpina Startimer Classic Chronograph


----------



## BRN




----------



## Anakas

Hello, guys. Could anyone, who has Startimer Pilot Quartz AL-240S4S6, tell me it's lug to lug size and maybe a little review. Also id like to know about quality of lume. If its not hard for you.


----------



## Holdenitdown

Just picked up this one up and popped it right on a Strapcode Super Engineer II, which I think has just the right chunky, faceted look to match the case.


----------



## BRN




----------



## Holdenitdown

BRN said:


>


That's gorgeous. Just the perfect amount of contrast on the dial.


----------



## PaddyChicago

A 130 Heritage Pilot Chronograph in stainless steel w/black dial. Case and dial are very beautiful. The movement is a little vulnerable to shock, I've found, so it needs gentler treatment than most Alpinas...still a pleasure to wear.


----------



## PaddyChicago

Holdenitdown said:


> That's gorgeous. Just the perfect amount of contrast on the dial.


yeah. I think I may have to pick up one of those. They are gorgeous indeed.


----------



## Rodiggs

Got this 2nd hand and it arrived yesterday. I love it.


----------



## twintop

Alpina Startimer Automatic


----------



## BRN




----------



## Rodiggs

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## JDom58

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## twintop

A little bargain I found on Catawiki, the Alpina Startimer Chronograph Automatic


----------



## twintop




----------



## mcnuggets1543

twintop said:


> A little bargain I found on Catawiki, the Alpina Startimer Chronograph Automatic
> 
> View attachment 14959853


Looks so good! Just as good as an IWC Chrono!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcnuggets1543

twintop said:


> Alpina Startimer Automatic
> 
> View attachment 14947695


Wow I may have to think twice about getting a Mark 18!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcnuggets1543

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



TheToeCutter said:


> my very first Alpina. What's beauty.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! What are those holes about around the top of the watch?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcnuggets1543

twintop said:


> Startimer Automatic
> 
> View attachment 14540215


Is there a model like this that has no date and all numbers? Instead of lines at 6 and 9?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

There is the Alpina Startimer Classic. But it does have a date though and is not a classic looking flieger because of the applied non lume numerals.
It is discontinued but can still be found new in some stores. 
This one has silver numerals, but there's also a version with gold numerals.


----------



## PixlPutterMan

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*



mcnuggets1543 said:


> Nice! What are those holes about around the top of the watch?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Regatta chrono. They turn blue with each passing minute. Its for a 5 minute count for sailing I believe


----------



## LuxAurumque




----------



## MIsparty

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Startimer on Erika's Original









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

Alpina Startimer Classic Chronograph


----------



## twintop




----------



## mkws

Got one...







...a 1950s piece.









Alpina's in-house bumper automatic cal.584:








Steel "Vacuum" case by Taubert (FB):


----------



## BRN




----------



## Dowantwatches

Looks much better on a bracelet than onthe original brown leather strap.


----------



## Topspin917




----------



## Olyeller68

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## twintop




----------



## Clocktime

My Alpina Alpiner 4


----------



## Topspin917




----------



## BRN




----------



## Adventureman




----------



## Topspin917




----------



## Topspin917




----------



## Adventureman




----------



## BRN




----------



## Topspin917




----------



## BRN




----------



## Olyeller68

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Adventureman




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## BRN




----------



## temjiin

Didn't sit flush on my wrist so unfortunately had to go back, but very cool watch.


----------



## BRN

temjiin said:


> Didn't sit flush on my wrist so unfortunately had to go back, but very cool watch.


I wore it at my AD and was amazed at the build quality and how beautiful it looked. Unfortunately It's just a tad too big.


----------



## Topspin917




----------



## keerola

I got this one yesterday. Decided to keep the GMT always at local, no travelling nowadays...

It would have been nice that the 24h markings were on the dial too.

+0spd based on my first measurement (by hand with toolwatch.io)!!!


----------



## Topspin917




----------



## fargelios




----------



## Topspin917

Late afternoon switch.


----------



## Topspin917

Staying with the Startimer for Sunday.


----------



## theoneandonlybrooks

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

On the stock Alpina bracelet. Waiting for a bracelet plier to arrive so I can put it on leather. The curve on the bottom that's part of the double clasp is a little narrow for my wrist and curves up into my skin.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## theoneandonlybrooks

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

Pliers arrived, couldn't make that work either. Got my wife to help, extra set of hands, and did it with the regular tool. On leather now.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1




----------



## Pedronev85

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*

this is my first and only Alpina... Absolutely love it









Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Topspin917

*Re: Alpina, anyone? Then, please show it&#8230;*


----------



## BRN




----------



## BRN




----------



## BRN




----------



## BRN




----------



## 360turbo




----------



## 360turbo




----------



## Topspin917




----------



## BRN




----------



## BRN




----------



## Onebrokecollector

@BRN what a beautiful watch and band combo


----------



## BRN

Onebrokecollector said:


> @BRN what a beautiful watch and band combo


Thank you, @Onebrokecollector


----------



## Onebrokecollector

My first pilots watch. First Alpina purchase. First of many. She just came out of the box 10 minutes ago.


----------



## BRN

Onebrokecollector said:


> My first pilots watch. First Alpina purchase. First of many. She just came out of the box 10 minutes ago.
> View attachment 15371268
> View attachment 15371270


Congratulations! Hope your new Alpina brings you years of enjoyment.


----------



## Topspin917




----------



## not so obvious watches

For better or worse I've collected quite a few alpinas over the journey. Lets start with an oldie. To the best of my research, dates from some time in the late forties.


----------



## jhdscript

Topspin917 said:


> View attachment 15380732


A very beautiful watch. Congrats !


----------



## BRN

not so obvious watches said:


> For better or worse I've collected quite a few alpinas over the journey. Lets start with an oldie. To the best of my research, dates from some time in the late forties.
> View attachment 15381656


Beautiful! I've seen a few of your Alpinas on your YouTube channel.


----------



## BRN




----------



## WatchProblem

Startimer Pilot with in-house caliber. My most accurate, well running watch.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Topspin917




----------



## Topspin917




----------



## Topspin917




----------



## BRN




----------



## Ziptie

First day on the wrist!


----------



## Robotaz

WatchProblem said:


> Startimer Pilot with in-house caliber. My most accurate, well running watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had one and I'm curious if your crown action is incredibly tight. Mine was and I've read about others here experiencing the same. It made me feel like I was tearing it up.


----------



## Ziptie

And in the sun.


----------



## BRN




----------



## mydemise

Alpiner 4 Glacier Blue


----------



## twintop




----------



## BRN




----------



## twintop




----------



## Topspin917




----------



## Topspin917




----------



## twintop




----------



## Robotaz

twintop said:


> View attachment 15540177


I really believe that model is the Alpina of the 2010's. It seems like a summary of their styles. I do believe this will become a classic as time goes on.


----------



## twintop

The Alpina Startimer Classic Chronograph on a new Racing strap by Jacobstraps


----------



## Topspin917

twintop said:


> The Alpina Startimer Classic Chronograph on a new Racing strap by Jacobstraps
> 
> View attachment 15545023


Perfect strap. Looks great!


----------



## twintop

Thanks so much Topspin917

Today I'm wearing the Startimer Automatic


----------



## BRN

twintop said:


> The Alpina Startimer Classic Chronograph on a new Racing strap by Jacobstraps
> 
> View attachment 15545023


Great shot!


----------



## twintop




----------



## twintop




----------



## twintop

Alpina Startimer Automatic Chronograph


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## BtBaMrocks




----------



## Drudge




----------



## twintop




----------



## twintop




----------



## Robotaz

Drudge said:


>


I had one and really miss it. Such a great watch.


----------



## Drudge

Robotaz said:


> I had one and really miss it. Such a great watch.


At one point I was debating selling it but I'm so glad I never did. I'd probably have to buy it again, LOL!


----------



## twintop




----------



## Robotaz

Headed out to hike and ready to time the sub routes and loops.


----------



## Ziptie

My second, the Alpiner GMT, just in.


----------



## Adventureman




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## m54samrr

Extreme diver here sounding off..I think sadly it's going on the chopping block shortly as it does not get enough wrist time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldskoolbiker

Wife and I just picked these up on smoking deals at the Citizen outlet store.


----------



## RayWatch

Startimer GMT Chronograph Automatic


----------



## BRN




----------



## Onebrokecollector

BRN said:


> View attachment 15676177


Nice looking piece


----------



## Karlskrona Watch Co

Startimer Auto Shadowline


----------



## bj_key2003

Alpiner 4.. growing on me more every day!























Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steverino 417

Evening All,

Here's my Alpina Worldtimer on a 'Big Pilot' style croc strap.


----------



## bj_key2003

Black Rock Beach, Maui, Hawaii, USA
Alpina Alpiner 4
















Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

Startimer Chronograph Automatic










Alpiner4










Startimer Classic Chronograph Automatic










Startimer Automatic


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Adventureman




----------



## ddaly12

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## bj_key2003

Movie night with the Alpiner 4. Maui, HI.









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## vdub007

Just got it last night and in love with it!


----------



## M3xpress

I just sold this one, trying to make room for something off the short list.

It was a great watch for me and seemed to stand out to a lot of people when I wore it.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## invidious

Olyeller68 said:


> When was it ever a question of need?


That's quite nice.


----------



## extski

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jsavner

Smartwatch part is weak, but watch part is great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## extski

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rmc

Alpiner GMT!


----------



## ZAWatchman

Greetings from South Africa! Alpiner Chronograph with Valjoux 7750 movement. I love the dial colour, but it is hard to capture.


----------



## K. Bosch

My 1st Swiss automatic watch is an Alpina Startimer Pilot Heritage with the dark grey dial.

Initial thoughts:

Great looking retro case shape.
Small hour/minute hands are relatively small, but highly visible due to the contrasting colour. Orange second hand really stands out. 
Busy dial, but legible partly because they kept the printing to a minimum and in very small font.
I like the GMT jumping hour. I do wish it jumped forward and back, but it just jumps forward. The date is tied to the inner dial.
Leather strap is nice, if a little stiff. Might take some mink oil to it to help it along. Comfy still though.
Outside 24hr internal bezel turns using the 2nd crown. 
Overall, I'm really pleased.


----------



## Tenorman12

Received recently . . . been sitting in my dad's desk drawer since my grandfather passed. Gonna get it serviced and a mild cleanup.


----------



## taegel9

On Staib mesh diving bracelet. Always get heaps of value with Alpina.
















Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge




----------



## beany_bot




----------



## j111dja

My Startimer.


----------



## naganaga

The beautiful Alpina Startimer Automatic for Flieger Friday!

I was intimidated by the watch's size on paper - 44mm case and 50+mm L2L - but took the plunge anyway and now I am so happy I did. The watch is large, of course, and my wrist is small, no running away from that. However, I did one thing that made the watch instantly wearable and comfortable: change the stock strap to a thin flat profile leather strap.

To the watch. The case is beautifully finished, largely brushed with just a thin polished outline on the bezel. The largely white matte dial with the beautiful applied numerals with just the hint of colour in the red seconds hand shape-matched counterbalance and the inverted triangle at 12 come together for a neat, versatile watch. The large signed 'cupcake' crown is another highlight and when someone notices the watch to start a comversation, it's usually the crown.

It's a great EDC with its screwdown crown and 100m resist.









Colourful Instagram Login • Instagram and Monochromatic Instagram Login • Instagram


----------



## naganaga

Seastrong Saturday! This butch and mighty Alpina Seastrong Diver 300 automatic is undoubtedly a large watch, like Alpina's most others, but it's super comfortable to wear with great balance.

On paper it compares to a Samurai, but is equally comfortable though it presents much larger than the Samurai on the wrist.

I love the overall simplicity and return to roots designs of Alpina in general, and this watch is no exception. Matte black dial, partially skeletonised but very legible hands set, the Red accents in the seconds hand counterbalance and the lume pip, and finally the lumed bezel, all come together for a very high end industrial design and feel.

This watch worn on a very comfortable stock tropical strap with signed buckle. 
















Colourful Instagram Login • Instagram and Monochromatic Instagram Login • Instagram


----------



## theoneandonlybrooks

Peeking out at the Illinois State Capitol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

While I love Alpina as a watch brand - well-made watches with excellent finishing for relatively very reasonable prices - the Alpiner is my most favourite.

Wearing the Alpiner on a single pass black distressed leather strap makes the large watch a comfortable wear on my small wrists.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

Flieger Friday with the Alpina Startimer Automatic Pilot.

The white matte dial with the beautiful applied numerals; the details at 12 - the inverted triangle red marker at 12 and the triangle of the Alpina logo centering on the horizontal 12 index; the shape-matched seconds hand counterbalance as a red triangle; all come together for a neat, versatile, and desirable watch.

I changed the strap from the flat profile textured one featured previously to this taupe weathered look strap.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSeikoGuy

I've got this one on the way. Never tried alpina before but I love the blue they used on this


----------



## naganaga

TheSeikoGuy said:


> I've got this one on the way. Never tried alpina before but I love the blue they used on this


Lovely. The quartz 40mm?

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSeikoGuy

naganaga said:


> Lovely. The quartz 40mm?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


Yes quartz, and it's 42mm I believe. Would be nice if it were 40mm but oh well


----------



## naganaga

TheSeikoGuy said:


> Yes quartz, and it's 42mm I believe. Would be nice if it were 40mm but oh well


Oh, perhaps I mixed up the new 40mm startimer pilot with the alpiner. Apologies.

The blue is a very different blue, not the typical cerulean or the navy blues. Very nice.

Sent from my HD1911 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adventureman

The quartz and automatic blue Alpiner are even slightly different in color but both are very nice.


----------



## Tenorman12

Finally back from a service. Inherited from my grandfather. Doesn't look as small on wrist as I expected it to.


----------



## heboil

Forstner Klip.










Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## rise

With the Alpiner Regulator Limited Edition

A nice piece !


----------



## naganaga

Flieger Friday! This bright, legible Alpina Startimer quartz for freestyle Friday in the quartz week.

Till recently I thought this watch had a blue dial but learned that the dial is dark grey. The blue comes from the crystal.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

Flieger Friday! This modern yet classic Alpina Startimer automatic in 44mm for day 5 of my aviation theme week.

The more I wear it, the more I love the design and details of this watch. Admittedly too large for my wrist, it does wear super comfortably on my wrist. The stock strap was too long so wearing it on a special taupe leather strap; see wristroll for what makes the strap different!

Wrist roll: August 27, 2021: #Alpina #startimer #pilotwatch for #fliegerwatch Friday #shorts #watchshorts
















Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## uaki

I bought this on a lark looking for an everyday watch. Guess I'm an Alpinist now.


----------



## Robotaz

Great to see you here, Mike. Now let’s see some wrist shots of “the diver inappropriately worn with a suit”. I always thought it was a perfect candidate.


----------



## yinzburgher

This 40mm Startimer AL-525G3TS6 just arrived from Ashford. My first Alpina!










Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## naganaga

Alpina Startimer Quartz for this Monday! The watch has a dark grey dial with orange hour markers and red accents but the AR coating on the crystal makes the watch dial look blue at most times. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## naganaga

This modern yet classic Alpina Startimer automatic in 44mm for this Tuesday. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## naganaga

This magnificent Alpina Startimer Automatic Chronograph for hump day. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## MC88

Anyone try out any of the bronze offerings from Alpina?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

The fabulous Alpina Startimer Pilot Heritage for flieger Friday!

This is a beautiful watch with lots of details and, as is expected from Alpina, a large watch designed to be comfortable on small wrists. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## naganaga

Wearing the Alpina Alpiner 4 on a single pass black distressed leather strap for this Monday. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## naganaga

This absolutely gorgeous Alpina Alpiner quartz chronograph for chrono Tuesday. 

Feast your eyes on the detail: the sharp indices, the super sunburst, the grooves in the sundial, the red and lumed running small seconds, and the overall balance of the dial. 

It's a beautiful, robust, and comfortable watch, and one of the few large watches that I have let be on stock bracelet because it articulates very well and is smooth. 

Wrist roll: 




















Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## twintop

Alpina Startimer Chronograph on a leather racing strap from Jacobstraps


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## uaki

Added beads of rice. I think it works.


----------



## BRN




----------



## uaki

BRN said:


> View attachment 16211827


Oooo I really like it on that strap!


----------



## BRN

uaki said:


> Oooo I really like it on that strap!


Thanks. Custom job because of the 21mm lug width.


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## twintop

Alpina Startimer Chronograph


----------



## K. Bosch

I changed to a ‘beads of rice’ bracelet. Let me know what you think vs the leather. I think it gives it more of a ‘sports watch’ look.


















original strap (not my pic):


----------



## will_atl

I just received my first Alpina!







Once the sun comes out I will try to catch the blue dial, it’s pretty!!


----------



## naganaga

This fantastic Alpina Startimer 40mm replaces the 44mm of the same line as this is obviously a much better presence on my small wrist. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Willmunny

A bit large for my wrist (it's my largest watch in terms of case diameter), but I like it. I got a good deal on it and enjoy it as an occasional weekend wear.


----------



## Eyeshield25

Startimer 40mm


----------



## twintop




----------



## naganaga

This fantastic Alpina Startimer 40mm for day 5 (Flieger Friday) of my white watch week. 

It's on it's stock navy blue nubuck strap with a signed buckle.


----------



## way2imran

naganaga said:


> This magnificent Alpina Startimer Automatic Chronograph for hump day.
> 
> Wrist roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram: Login • Instagram


Hi,

Nice watch. I am thinking to buy this. I have 6.7 inch wrist and not sure weather it will wear big? May i ask what is your wrist size?


----------



## naganaga

way2imran said:


> Hi,
> 
> Nice watch. I am thinking to buy this. I have 6.7 inch wrist and not sure weather it will wear big? May i ask what is your wrist size?


Mine is a 6.1in wrist. 

The watch is big and I have to wear it on a single pass leather strap to keep it comfortable on my wrist. You may be able to manage a flat profile leather strap or you might have to do what I do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

This butch and mighty Alpina Seastrong Diver 300 automatic for day 1 of my black watch week. 

The watch is on its very comfortable stock tropical strap with signed buckle.


----------



## WatchingClosely71

Alpina Startimer Pilot 42mm w day date, cream dial on a bracelet


----------



## antsio100




----------



## WatchingClosely71

Alpina Startimer Pilot 44mm matte green dial


----------



## WatchingClosely71

Alpina Alpiner 40mm Dark Slate Dial


----------



## WatchingClosely71

Alpina Startimer Pilot 44mm blue dial on a bracelet














[A


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## theoneandonlybrooks

Olyeller68 said:


> When was it ever a question of need?


Is that an auto? How’s the lume?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziptie

theoneandonlybrooks said:


> Is that an auto? How’s the lume?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like the Alpiner Quartz GMT, but I don’t see the GMT hand.


----------



## WatchingClosely71

Ziptie said:


> Looks like the Alpiner Quartz GMT, but I don’t see the GMT hand.


I agree, I believe it’s the quartz GMT. The GMT hand is hiding behind the minute hand (zoom in and you’ll see a bit of the red behind the minute hand).

edited to add a pic (lume shot) of my Alpina Quartz GMT)


----------



## Olyeller68

Ziptie said:


> Looks like the Alpiner Quartz GMT, but I don’t see the GMT hand.


Right Alpina Quartz GMT. 

GMT hand is hiding under the minute hand as it’s almost 8:00 pm at the time of the picture. 




When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Olyeller68

theoneandonlybrooks said:


> Is that an auto? How’s the lume?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Quartz and the lume is decent. 




When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## edubassani




----------



## edubassani

View attachment 16610092


----------



## sopapillas

Another Seastrong Heritage. They call it a dress diver


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Saswatch

Heritage GMT


----------



## sopapillas

yinzburgher said:


> Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


Is that the 40mm?


----------



## Tenorman12

My grandpa's watch for Memorial weekend


----------



## yinzburgher

sopapillas said:


> Is that the 40mm?


Yep. Model AL-525G3TS6. I think my wrist is about 7 inches and the 40mm feels the right size for me. I love this but at some point I may look into getting the white dial instead.

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## sopapillas

yinzburgher said:


> Yep. Model AL-525G3TS6. I think my wrist is about 7 inches and the 40mm feels the right size for me. I love this but at some point I may look into getting the white dial instead.
> 
> Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


Yes, I had the 44mm in same color but sold it because it was gargantuan. I think Ashford and Joma had the white dial 40mm for around $500 at some point but I can’t seem to find them anymore. Regret not picking one up now!


----------



## will_atl

Wearing a shirt and jacket for once, watching the Champions League final while waiting to head out!


----------



## naganaga

This new Startimer Pilot 41mm in petroleum blue from Alpina for Flieger Friday!


----------



## theoneandonlybrooks

naganaga said:


> This new Startimer Pilot 41mm in petroleum blue from Alpina for Flieger Friday!
> View attachment 16672118


Does the bezel rotate?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchingClosely71

Alpiner 42mm w/ iridescent blue dial


----------



## hooperman42

New Pilot. First time wearing. Hoping the rose plating holds up but not to be worn as a tool watch of course.


----------



## will_atl

Is this too big for my wrist? Joke!

I just felt like posting a picture.


----------



## SimpleFreak

WatchingClosely71 said:


> Alpiner 42mm w/ iridescent blue dial
> View attachment 16773938
> View attachment 16773939


Beautiful watch!

How is the anti-reflective coating (if any) like on this model?


----------



## Praetoriani

Lovely white starttimer here, matches up pretty well with a black rubber strap imo.


----------



## SCRAPPYDO

just picked up m 40mm Alpina startimer in rose gold. Watch is criminally underrated. I know they call it a pilots watch, but it makes for an awesome field watch.


----------



## BoostMasterZero

Just picked this up and received it today.


----------



## Saswatch

BoostMasterZero said:


> Just picked this up and received it today.


Is the double caseback for water resistance?


----------



## BoostMasterZero

Saswatch said:


> Is the double caseback for water resistance?



I honestly have no idea, but I do love the look. I would think not though because it doesn't seal with a gasket or anything like that. I think it just protects the transparent glass. Maybe it's a nod to an older Alpina watch.


----------



## Not_A_Guest

I think it's a nod to the hunter style pocket watches of old. Yeah, it covers the back and isn't too practical nowadays, but it is pretty cool. Nice way to stand out against other pilot watches IMO. Also offers 2 nice surfaces for engraving where it otherwise wouldn't exist due to the exhibition back.


----------



## johnniecats

Alpiner 4. Still love this one.


----------

